# Milan - Verona: 8 novembre 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (5 Novembre 2020)

Milan - Verona, posticipo domenicale della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 8 novembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Designato Guida. Al VAR, Valeri.

Dove vedere Milan - Verona in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Novembre 2020)

Sarà la partita più importante degli ultimi mesi. Vincere è un obbligo, per lasciarci alle spalle la batosta di stasera e proseguire nel nostro cammino.


----------



## Kaw (5 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Verona, posticipo domenicale della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 8 novembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Guida. Al VAR, Valeri.
> 
> ...


Preparate i santini perchè saranno bestiemme, mi aspetto una partita difficilissima


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2020)

Ci sono i veloci Zaccagni Lazovic e il grande ex Kalinic che andranno a mille


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2020)

Gol di Kalinic neanche quotato.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2020)

Il Verona che ho visto domenica corre tanto quanto il Lille, non ha la stessa cifra tecnica ovviamente ma si distende ugualmente bene.
A vedere la totale mancanza di reazione stasera c'è da preoccuparsi molto, perchè probabilmente non l'avremo neanche domenica.
Ci sarà da fare una partita saggia e gestire il momento di appannamento.
Non aspettiamoci un Milan arrembante o dominante perchè contro il Verona attuale non lo vedremo.
Speriamo se non altro che gli episodi tornino a girarci a favore, che di rigori regalati e di papere dei portieri ne abbiamo abbastanza eh.
Mi coglie il pessimismo probabilmente troppo, però al momento la vedo così.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2020)

Spazio a Gabbia e Conti(se non recupera Calabria) mentre sulla trequarti rebic calha esaele dietro ibra


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

Non s'azzardi a mettere Krunic, Castillejo o Tonali.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Dobbiamo rialzare la testa, guai a deprimerci.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2020)

Vincere e convincere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

Partita cruciale. Per la prima volta arriviamo da una sconfitta, il Verona è forte e in salute. Poi c'è la sosta


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

fondamentale vincere,questo Milan non può sbagliare due gare di seguito a san siro


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2020)

In queste 48 ore Ibra se li deve mangiare in allenamento


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In queste 48 ore Ibra se li deve mangiare in allenamento



Ibra parlava già da solo in panchina. Immagino dopo...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Dentro Rebic comunque, così vediamo se Theo riesca a esprimersi al meglio. Ho qualche dubbio peraltro...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2020)

La partita sarà complicatissima. Lo era già prima lo è diventata ancora di più dopo stasera.

Aggiungiamoci che ci saranno Guida arbitro e Valeri al var.

Valeri è quello della semifinale di coppa Italia con la Juve a febbraio. Guida era al var domenica scorsa. Altri due sicari inviati dall’Aia.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Verona, posticipo domenicale della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 8 novembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Guida. Al VAR, Valeri.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non s'azzardi a mettere Krunic, Castillejo o Tonali.



Ma figuriamoci. Li ha messi stasera per non metterli Domenica, non è malato di mente, dai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2020)

Vediamo se becchiamo il quarto rigore contro consecutivo per errori di Romagnoli+arbitri in vena di regali agli avversari.
Tra l'altro dovremmo rullarli proprio sti maledetti, senza di loro a quest'ora avevamo già la seconda stella.


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2020)

Direi che la scampagnata di ieri sera va messa da parte. Tutto troppo brutto per essere vero. Questa va vinta in qualsiasi modo.


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Verona, posticipo domenicale della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 8 novembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Designato Guida. Al VAR, Valeri.
> 
> ...


Ecco un altro parto in arrivo. 

Siamo cotti, sarà dura fare risultato.


----------



## kipstar (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Verona, posticipo domenicale della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 8 novembre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Designato Guida. Al VAR, Valeri.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

Formazioni da Sky


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Dopo una vita torniamo a rivedere Ibra Rebic e Chala in campo insieme dal primo minuto. Finalmente.


----------



## shevchampions (6 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La partita sarà complicatissima. Lo era già prima lo è diventata ancora di più dopo stasera.
> 
> Aggiungiamoci che ci saranno Guida arbitro e Valeri al var.
> 
> Valeri è quello della semifinale di coppa Italia con la Juve a febbraio. Guida era al var domenica scorsa. Altri due sicari inviati dall’Aia.



Come dici tu, Guida credo sia tra i peggiori in serie A. Un arbitro senza personalità e altamente influenzabile che fa errori di bassa lega. Per esempio, Torino-Milan 2-0 quando in panchina c'era Gattuso, con "fallo" di Kessie prodotto dalle grida di Cairo nel pre-partita. Quest'anno ricordo l'espulsione di Sensi in Lazio-Inter dopo i pianti laziali durante il match. 

Per quanto riguarda il match, io son tra quelli che vede lo 0-3 di ieri come un passo inevitabile ma arrivato nel momento giusto della stagione. Fosse successo al derby, o con la Roma, sarebbe stato molto peggio. Al momento, son tre punti (quasi) innocui persi, che però ci fan tornare sulla terra, sia a noi, che ai giocatori, e dalle dichiarazioni nel post partita mi sembra che sia assolutamente così, che al mister.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Probabilmente la formazione migliore che abbiamo. 11 titolari con Leao che puo entrare a partita in corso (se ha voglia puo spaccare le partite contro avversari stanchi. Se non ha voglia, meglio non approfondire.)


----------



## neversayconte (6 Novembre 2020)

sono un pò pessimista, l'atteggiamento di ieri è di chi ha mollato mentalmente almeno fino alla sosta.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Novembre 2020)

Partita tra le più importanti degli ultimi 10 anni,non esagero,visto lo stato pietoso in cui siamo e visto che vincendo allungheremmo sicuro su almeno 2 rivali impegnate nei 2 scontri diretti,e magari su tutte e 4 se venissero fuori due pareggi.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

vado controcorrente e dico che giocheranno una buona partita.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Come dici tu, Guida credo sia tra i peggiori in serie A. Un arbitro senza personalità e altamente influenzabile che fa errori di bassa lega. Per esempio, Torino-Milan 2-0 quando in panchina c'era Gattuso, con "fallo" di Kessie prodotto dalle grida di Cairo nel pre-partita. Quest'anno ricordo l'espulsione di Sensi in Lazio-Inter dopo i pianti laziali durante il match.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il match, io son tra quelli che vede lo 0-3 di ieri come un passo inevitabile ma arrivato nel momento giusto della stagione. Fosse successo al derby, o con la Roma, sarebbe stato molto peggio. Al momento, son tre punti (quasi) innocui persi, che però ci fan tornare sulla terra, sia a noi, che ai giocatori, e dalle dichiarazioni nel post partita mi sembra che sia assolutamente così, che al mister.



Le ultime partite con Guida come arbitro:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Inter Milan 1-0 Ottobre 2018

Chievo Milan 0-0 Dicembre 2018

Milan Inter 2-3 Marzo 2019

Torino Milan 2-0 Aprile 2019

Torino Milan 2-1 Settembre 2019

Milan Juve 4-2 Luglio 2020



4 sconfitte, un pari e una vittoria.


Questo è l'arbitro del rigore Castillejo-Politano nel derby perso poi 2-3 e quello che sorvolò sul fallo di Rincon che portò poi al gol di Belotti in Toro Milan 2-1.

So che parlare di arbitro sembra da rosiconi, ma dopo gli ultimi due arbitraggi il timore di essere di nuovo penalizzati c'è.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vado controcorrente e dico che giocheranno una buona partita.



D'accordissmo con te Willi, io sono fiducioso!
Ci sarà una reazione di grande orgoglio della squadra, poi meglio perdere ieri che contro l' Udinese. I ragazzi ci hanno dato tante soddisfazioni da giugno in poi. E credo che se non fosse per i sicari( copyright dal amico Mandraghe) che ci hanno mandato in Coppa Italia contro la Rube avremmo una coppa in piu nella bacheca rossonera. 
Tutto questo per dire che lo spirito di squadra c'è da tanto tempo . Anche se c'è stanchezza( vedi il povero kessie che è cotto) , i ragazzi non tradirano e se la giocheranno alla morte.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La partita sarà complicatissima. Lo era già prima lo è diventata ancora di più dopo stasera.
> 
> Aggiungiamoci che ci saranno Guida arbitro e Valeri al var.
> 
> Valeri è quello della semifinale di coppa Italia con la Juve a febbraio. Guida era al var domenica scorsa. *Altri due sicari* inviati dall’Aia.



Ogni volta che usi questa parole muoio dalle risate. Sto immaginando un Valeri o un Nasca al Var ( grande bast.ardo, era già il varista nel Milan Juve di Coppa Italia) con la narice piena di coca e armato fino ai denti


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dopo una vita torniamo a rivedere Ibra Rebic e Chala in campo insieme dal primo minuto. Finalmente.


Tatticamente dovrebbe essere più semplice, perche il Verona ti viene a prendere, riusciamo ad appoggiare il nostro gioco sul loro cosa che il Lille non ha fatto indietreggiando fino a cc e facendoci palleggiare con i 2 centrali per poi ripartire con 4/5 uomini in velocità.

Però se il Verona copia il Lille potremmo avere grossissimi problemi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2020)

Io spero solo che se un giocatore del Verona dovesse starnutire o inciampare a centrocampo non venga fischiato rigore a loro favore, l'andazzo è un rigore inesistente a partita quindi credo sia una speranza vana.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tatticamente dovrebbe essere più semplice, perche il Verona ti viene a prendere, riusciamo ad appoggiare il nostro gioco sul loro cosa che il Lille non ha fatto indietreggiando fino a cc e facendoci palleggiare con i 2 centrali per poi ripartire con 4/5 uomini in velocità.
> 
> Però se il Verona copia il Lille potremmo avere grossissimi problemi



Se il Verona copiasse il Lille dovremmo comunque imporci grazie alla nostra maggiore qualità. Questo è ciò che mi aspetto.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se il Verona copiasse il Lille dovremmo comunque imporci grazie alla nostra maggiore qualità. Questo è ciò che mi aspetto.



Sei in errore la qualità viene castrata se tatticamente siamo quelli di ieri.


Gli abbiamo fatto il solletico, chiudendo gli occhi ho rivisto esattamente la squadra e i concetti di gioco di Giampaolo, cosi non andiamo lontani. 

È ieri ci é andata bene potevamo prenderne 5 o 6


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sei in errore la qualità viene castrata se tatticamente siamo quelli di ieri.
> 
> 
> Gli abbiamo fatto il solletico, chiudendo gli occhi ho rivisto esattamente la squadra e i concetti di gioco di Giampaolo, cosi non andiamo lontani.
> ...



Beh ovvio, se giochi sottoritmo, lento e prevedibile come ieri per forza che ti castrano.

Ma contro squadre dalla qualità ben inferiore al Lille come Udinese e appunto Verona mi aspetto che almeno uno tra Kebabnoglu, Rebic ed Ibra faccia la differenza, fosse anche con una giocata individuale.

Mica puoi vincere solo quando tutti vanno al 300%, i campioni servono proprio a questo, a vincere anche nei momenti di calo, a vincere anche quando “la squadra non gira”.


----------



## Wetter (6 Novembre 2020)

Partita importantissima.
Dopo una debacle come quella di Giovedi c'è bisogno di una reazione, sarebbe una cosa da squadra vera.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che usi questa parole muoio dalle risate. Sto immaginando un Valeri o un Nasca al Var ( grande bast.ardo, era già il varista nel Milan Juve di Coppa Italia) con la narice piena di coca e armato fino ai denti




Non c'è altro modo per definirli. Ormai sono anni che siamo vittime di decisioni assurde e sfavorevoli. Credo poco all'incompetenza. Basta guardare le gare con la Juve perse per decisioni assurde, rigori ed espulsioni inventate. 

E non dimentico che il Milan di Capello, che fece 3 finali di champions consecutive non ricevette rigori per oltre 40 partite, mi pare 47. Giocando con i più forti calciatori dell'epoca che monopolizzavano le classifiche del pallone d'oro. Senza dimenticare la monetina di Alemao e Verona Milan con Lo Bello. Cose già viste.

Corsi e ricorsi storici diceva Giovan Battista Vico. Ed appunto domenica, momento delicato e lunga fila di errori arbitrali. E giochiamo proprio col Verona!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che se un giocatore del Verona dovesse starnutire o inciampare a centrocampo non venga fischiato rigore a loro favore, l'andazzo è un rigore inesistente a partita quindi credo sia una speranza vana.



con valeri al VAR tranquillo che avremo almeno 1 rigore contro, ma almeno.


----------



## Walker (6 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Partita tra le più importanti degli ultimi 10 anni,non esagero,visto lo stato pietoso in cui siamo e visto che vincendo allungheremmo sicuro su almeno 2 rivali impegnate nei 2 scontri diretti,e magari su tutte e 4 se venissero fuori due pareggi.



Perché pietoso?
Non capisco, in fondo abbiamo sbagliato la prima partita dopo 24 risultati utili, siamo in testa al campionato ed in piena corsa per passare i gironi di EL...
D'accordo sul fatto che sia moooolto importante, ma parlare di stato pietoso mi sembra eccessivo, nonostante ieri sia andata male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'è altro modo per definirli. Ormai sono anni che siamo vittime di decisioni assurde e sfavorevoli. Credo poco all'incompetenza. Basta guardare le gare con la Juve perse per decisioni assurde, rigori ed espulsioni inventate.
> 
> E non dimentico che il Milan di Capello, che fece 3 finali di champions consecutive non ricevette rigori per oltre 40 partite, mi pare 47. Giocando con i più forti calciatori dell'epoca che monopolizzavano le classifiche del pallone d'oro. Senza dimenticare la monetina di Alemao e Verona Milan con Lo Bello. Cose già viste.
> 
> Corsi e ricorsi storici diceva Giovan Battista Vico. Ed appunto domenica, momento delicato e lunga fila di errori arbitrali. E giochiamo proprio col Verona!



Eppure secondo gli sfinteristi il Milan di Berlusconi rubava poco meno dei gobbi, pensa te.

Pensa a dove può arrivare la cultura dell’alibi e del piagnisteo di chi, da metà anni ‘70 ad oggi, ossia 45 anni, ha giocato lo stesso numero di finali di Champions della Roma.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perché pietoso?
> Non capisco, in fondo abbiamo sbagliato la prima partita dopo 24 risultati utili, siamo in testa al campionato ed in piena corsa per passare i gironi di EL...
> D'accordo sul fatto che sia moooolto importante, ma parlare di stato pietoso mi sembra eccessivo, nonostante ieri sia andata male.



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio, se giochi sottoritmo, lento e prevedibile come ieri per forza che ti castrano.
> 
> Ma contro squadre dalla qualità ben inferiore al Lille come Udinese e appunto Verona mi aspetto che almeno uno tra Kebabnoglu, Rebic ed Ibra faccia la differenza, fosse anche con una giocata individuale.
> 
> Mica puoi vincere solo quando tutti vanno al 300%, i campioni servono proprio a questo, a vincere anche nei momenti di calo, a vincere anche quando “la squadra non gira”.



E ma proprio qui forse stiamo sbagliando...
Calhanoglu e Rebic sono veramente campioni?
Calha non mi sta piacendo. Lo vedo sottotono rispetto a quello che ci fece vedere l'anno scorso nel dopo lockdown.
Rebic non lo discuto. Forte. Ma non andrei fino a definirlo "Campione".

Ibra invece e leggendario.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eppure secondo gli sfinteristi il Milan di Berlusconi rubava poco meno dei gobbi, pensa te.
> 
> Pensa a dove può arrivare la cultura dell’alibi e del piagnisteo di chi, da metà anni ‘70 ad oggi, ossia 45 anni, ha giocato lo stesso numero di finali di Champions della Roma.




Li fanno con lo stampino.

Ci sono alcuni profili social di interisti secondo i quali all’Inter negano 4-5 rigori a partita e gli avversari dovrebbero finire in 8. 

Divertentissimi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ma proprio qui forse stiamo sbagliando...
> Calhanoglu e Rebic sono veramente campioni?
> Calha non mi sta piacendo. Lo vedo sottotono rispetto a quello che ci fece vedere l'anno scorso nel dopo lockdown.
> Rebic non lo discuto. Forte. Ma non andrei fino a definirlo "Campione".
> ...



Per risolvere le partite con le piccole e medie basta anche una squadra di giocatori da sesto posto + Ibra.

Non sto dicendo che siamo da sesto posto senza Ibra (per me senza Ibra ce la giocheremmo per il quarto comunque) dico che anche se lo fossimo uno come Ibra minimo ma minimo ti eleva di due o tre posizioni.

Un po’ come Roby Baggio che portò il Brescia a metà classifica per quattro stagioni consecutive, Brescia che oltre ad essere enormemente inferiore a QUESTO Milan giocava in una Serie A, ad inizio anni 2000, che era il campionato più bello e difficile al mondo (lo stesso campionato in cui il Milan di Maldini, Costacurta, Serginho, Gattuso, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Sheva e Inzaghi si qualificava in Champions alla penultima giornata mandando in B il Verona al Bentegodi come prima vendetta -la seconda arriverà nel 2017/2018- per le due fatal Verona datate ‘73 e ‘90. Ecco, in QUELLA Serie A Roby Baggio portava il Brescia a metà classifica, con la Lazio di Stankovic, Nesta, Crespo, Mihailovic e Peruzzi che arrivava a stento in UEFA; e lo faceva per 4 anni di fila). Lo stesso Brescia che nella sua storia non ha mai fatto più di due anni in A e che appena ritiratosi Baggio retrocedette.

I campioni questo fanno: spostano gli equilibri. Coi fatti, non a parole come Sgabellucci.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'è altro modo per definirli. Ormai sono anni che siamo vittime di decisioni assurde e sfavorevoli. Credo poco all'incompetenza. Basta guardare le gare con la Juve perse per decisioni assurde, rigori ed espulsioni inventate.
> 
> E non dimentico che il Milan di Capello, che fece 3 finali di champions consecutive non ricevette rigori per oltre 40 partite, mi pare 47. Giocando con i più forti calciatori dell'epoca che monopolizzavano le classifiche del pallone d'oro. Senza dimenticare la monetina di Alemao e Verona Milan con Lo Bello. Cose già viste.
> 
> Corsi e ricorsi storici diceva Giovan Battista Vico. Ed appunto domenica, momento delicato e lunga fila di errori arbitrali. E giochiamo proprio col Verona!



Caro Mandraghe hai ragionissima , siamo penalizzati di maniera scientifica. Con me per quanto riguarda l'arbitraggio sfondi una porta aperta. Almeno prima eravamo una squadra di fenomeni e potevamo vincere nonostante il sistema Rube . Oggi che le cose sono cambiate non ci rispettano piu. Siamo diventati una squadra sperimentale per l'arbitraggio italiano. Ti ricordi del gol fantastico rifiutato a Zlatan contro la Viola o della mano involontaria di Calabria in Milan rube di coppa Italia con rigore accordato a Penaldo. Quest'anno hanno deciso che questi mani non si fischiano piu... vai a capire che c'è dietro


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi! Non impazzire! Questa e una partita da giocare e vincere con equilibrio!


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Gigio 
Calabria Kjaer Romagnoli Theo
Kessie Bennacer
Saelemakers Calhanoglu Rebic
Ibra

Nel secondo tempo Leao,Hauge ed altri. Se vedo che mette krunic sulla trequarti al posto di un casti,hauge,brahim,maldini qualsiasi mi incavolo


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Solo (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Il gol dell'ex di quel cesso di Kalinic non è neanche quotato.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

.
[MENTION=3803]emamilan99[/MENTION] se continui a postare a raffica senza mai quotare news verrai bannato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> .



Quali sarebbero gli scontri diretti? Quello dopo col Napoli sicuramente, ma il Verona ha zero possibilità di arrivare tra le prime sette per me, noi, l’Inda, la Juve, la Lazio, la Roma e l’Atalanta siamo nettamente superiori. Figuriamoci se il Verona può arrivare in CL o lottare per lo scudo.

È una buona squadretta ma lì si ferma.


----------



## sunburn (7 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio, se giochi sottoritmo, lento e prevedibile come ieri per forza che ti castrano.
> 
> Ma contro squadre dalla qualità ben inferiore al Lille come Udinese e appunto Verona mi aspetto che almeno uno tra Kebabnoglu, Rebic ed Ibra faccia la differenza, fosse anche con una giocata individuale.
> 
> Mica puoi vincere solo quando tutti vanno al 300%, i campioni servono proprio a questo, a vincere anche nei momenti di calo, a vincere anche quando “la squadra non gira”.


Ma noi di campioni abbiamo solo Ibra. 
A parte questo, sono curioso di vedere la reazione dopo la prima batosta(anche se reputo il risultato eccessivamente rotondo). Qualche scricchiolio a livello fisico si è visto già settimana scorsa. Spero che la partita con il Lille sia stata preparata come una sgambata per farci tirare un po’ il fiato. Da questo punto di vista, il fatto che Pioli abbia tolto Ibra con ancora 30 minuti più recupero da giocare potrebbe essere un indizio che su quella partita abbiamo deciso di non investire più di tanto.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero gli scontri diretti? Quello dopo col Napoli sicuramente, ma il Verona ha zero possibilità di arrivare tra le prime sette per me, noi, l’Inda, la Juve, la Lazio, la Roma e l’Atalanta siamo nettamente superiori. Figuriamoci se il Verona può arrivare in CL o lottare per lo scudo.
> 
> È una buona squadretta ma lì si ferma.



mi riferivo agli scontri diretti di questa giornata.. lazio juve e atalanta inter


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Abbiamo a disposizione castillejo,hauge,brahim e Leao. Se mette ancora dentro krunic sulla trequarti mi incavolo


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma noi di campioni abbiamo solo Ibra.
> A parte questo, sono curioso di vedere la reazione dopo la prima batosta(anche se reputo il risultato eccessivamente rotondo). Qualche scricchiolio a livello fisico si è visto già settimana scorsa. Spero che la partita con il Lille sia stata preparata come una sgambata per farci tirare un po’ il fiato. Da questo punto di vista, il fatto che Pioli abbia tolto Ibra con ancora 30 minuti più recupero da giocare potrebbe essere un indizio che su quella partita abbiamo deciso di non investire più di tanto.



Che non abbiamo deciso di investirci più di tanto lo si vede già dal fatto che abbiamo mandato in campo Gallinejo e Stanley Krunic, imho.

Se avessimo voluto vincerla senza se e senza ma Pioli avrebbe fatto scelte diverse. L’importante sarà ragionare così anche al ritorno, perché DUE giorni dopo la partita in Francia avremo la partita con la Fiorentina a San Siro (la quale verrà subito dopo la trasferta di Napoli). Evidente che sarà la trasferta di EL in Francia a dover essere sacrificata (tanto la qualificazione non sarà messa in pericolo anche in caso di altra sconfitta, visto che poi avremo altre due partite con Celtic e Sparta Praga dove basterà fare 4 punti).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi riferivo agli scontri diretti di questa giornata.. lazio juve e atalanta inter



Ah ok.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



OMG Kalinic O_O


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Novembre 2020)

Vincerla per passare una sosta tranquilla altrimenti inizio della crisi con i giornali che bombarderanno un giorno sì e l'altro pure.
Partita molto difficile perchè il Verona è una squadra ben allenata e ben messa in campo


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Novembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perché pietoso?
> Non capisco, in fondo abbiamo sbagliato la prima partita dopo 24 risultati utili, siamo in testa al campionato ed in piena corsa per passare i gironi di EL...
> D'accordo sul fatto che sia moooolto importante, ma parlare di stato pietoso mi sembra eccessivo, nonostante ieri sia andata male.



Fisicamente siamo in uno stato pietoso,chi non lo vede è solo perché non lo vuol vedere.


----------



## Djici (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Questi sono da piallare senza se e senza ma.
(Devo essere onesto e dire che e la sensazione che ho solo a guardare i nomi... Non ho visto neanche mezzo secondo del Verona quest'anno...neanche per sbaglio. Quindi magari giocando bene a calcio... Ma i nomi che si leggono non sono di certo un qualcosa da temere).

Questa più che mai e da vincere. Anzi stravincere. Sarebbe importantissimo per il morale.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fisicamente siamo in uno stato pietoso,chi non lo vede è solo perché non lo vuol vedere.



si vede chiaramente la stanchezza... c'è chi continua a negarlo ma basta aprire gli occhi. Inoltre una serie di giocatori ha avuto degli stop, tipo chala che dopo l'infortunio non ha ripreso a giocare come prima, rebic, romagnoli che avrà pure dei limiti ma non può essere il disastro visto ultimamente. , ecc. Kiaer quanti minuti ha saltato? Kessie ha giocato quasi sempre. E' bastato vedere l'apporto di Bennacer fresco per capire come un paio di innesti giusti possono cambiare la squadra.
Spero solo che si tirino insieme per quest'ultimo sforzo. Due cadute di fila minerebbero le sicurezze acquisite.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi sono da piallare senza se e senza ma.
> (Devo essere onesto e dire che e la sensazione che ho solo a guardare i nomi... Non ho visto neanche mezzo secondo del Verona quest'anno...neanche per sbaglio. Quindi magari giocando bene a calcio... Ma i nomi che si leggono non sono di certo un qualcosa da temere).
> 
> Questa più che mai e da vincere. Anzi stravincere. Sarebbe importantissimo per il morale.



si vede che non li hai visti... nonostante abbiano perso diversi buoni giocatori rispetto all'anno scoro, hanno Lovato che è un ottimo difensore, Ceccherini niente male, lazovic e di marco buoni giocatori , e anche zaccagni e barak non sono male. E Juric per me è attualmente il miglior allenatore da medio-piccole della serie a. Sono molto fisici , tipologia di squadra che soffriamo molto.


----------



## Djici (7 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> si vede che non li hai visti... nonostante abbiano perso diversi buoni giocatori rispetto all'anno scoro, hanno Lovato che è un ottimo difensore, Ceccherini niente male, lazovic e di marco buoni giocatori , e anche zaccagni e barak non sono male. E Juric per me è attualmente il miglior allenatore da medio-piccole della serie a. Sono molto fisici , tipologia di squadra che soffriamo molto.



Sono sicuro che hanno buoni giocatori. Non potrebbero occupare quel posto in classifica.
Ma se il loro 9 e Kalinic già mi sento tranquillo.


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fisicamente siamo in uno stato pietoso,chi non lo vede è solo perché non lo vuol vedere.



Passi che nessuno realmente sappia come stiano le cose, nessuno ha i dati atletici dei ragazzi, ma che dopo 12 partite si dica che siamo cotti ,ed è un meme che sento ripetere da giovedì sera, per me non ha alcun senso.
Siamo ai primi di novembre e siamo già cotti?
Se questo è il caso abbiamo uno staff che non sa veramente fare il proprio lavoro oppure la tanto sbandierata età media bassissima top europa che abbiamo è composta da mezzecalzette che non hanno energia, non hanno brio, non hanno forza.
Visto che non credo sia così, credo che invece abbiamo affrontato gente che fisicamente sia molto , ma molto, meglio attrezzata di noi.
Questo si vuole continuare a non considerarlo come determinante e non me ne capacito.
Come un Barcellona qualsiasi, si dovrebbe sopperire alla mancanza di grande atletismo con la classe, ma non siamo a quei livelli, abbiamo molti giocatori che non sarebbero titolari in un un topclub europeo, ergo se il mismatch atletico si dimostra importante noi andiamo sempre un po' in sofferenza.
Devo dire che quest'anno ho visto praticamente sempre approcci molto blandi alle partite, a parte il derby.
Raramente siamo partiti forte, per mettere l'avversario nella propria meta campo, la squadra fa un giro palla piuttosto lento per poi azionare il lancio lungo di Kjaer per Ibra o per scatenare la fascia sinistra o la destra, le imbucate centrali non sempre funzionano a dovere perchè Calhanoglu è andato in sofferenza da qualche partita e Brahim non mi sembra che veda gioco come il turco.
Abbiamo una gestione un po' antesignana, quando vedo ormai quasi tutte le squadre andare forte fin da subito, noi siamo piuttosto giuggerelloni, un po' di tradizione questa cosa, raramente nel Milan ho visto il fuoco ardere negli ultimi anni.
Per ora ha funzionato, a parte il patatrac con i francesi che speriamo non abbia scoperchiato il vaso di pandora, vedremo da domani se è stato solo un caso.
Coi francesi tutto sommato fino al rigore inventato eravamo in totale equilibrio, il disastro si è visto dopo ed è stato mentale oltre che fisico, siamo stati annichiliti da idee chiare vs confusione ed errori tecnico tattici piuttosto evidenti.
Detto questo ribadisco che il Milan attuale mi piaccia e ne vado ben fiero, sono stati mesi di godimento mica da ridere


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che hanno buoni giocatori. Non potrebbero occupare quel posto in classifica.
> Ma se il loro 9 e Kalinic già mi sento tranquillo.



non dirlo troppo forte


----------



## Walker (7 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Passi che nessuno realmente sappia come stiano le cose, nessuno ha i dati atletici dei ragazzi, ma che dopo 12 partite si dica che siamo cotti ,ed è un meme che sento ripetere da giovedì sera, per me non ha alcun senso.
> Siamo ai primi di novembre e siamo già cotti?
> Se questo è il caso abbiamo uno staff che non sa veramente fare il proprio lavoro oppure la tanto sbandierata età media bassissima top europa che abbiamo è composta da mezzecalzette che non hanno energia, non hanno brio, non hanno forza.
> Visto che non credo sia così, credo che invece abbiamo affrontato gente che fisicamente sia molto , ma molto, meglio attrezzata di noi.
> ...


Concordo


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Passi che nessuno realmente sappia come stiano le cose, nessuno ha i dati atletici dei ragazzi, ma che dopo 12 partite si dica che siamo cotti ,ed è un meme che sento ripetere da giovedì sera, per me non ha alcun senso.
> Siamo ai primi di novembre e siamo già cotti?
> Se questo è il caso abbiamo uno staff che non sa veramente fare il proprio lavoro oppure la tanto sbandierata età media bassissima top europa che abbiamo è composta da mezzecalzette che non hanno energia, non hanno brio, non hanno forza.
> Visto che non credo sia così, credo che invece abbiamo affrontato gente che fisicamente sia molto , ma molto, meglio attrezzata di noi.
> ...



da come parli sembriamo una squadra che ha avuto mille difficoltà. partiamo da dietro abbastanza lenti quando siamo in costruzione, cercando lo spazio poi per l'imbucata verticale o usiamo ibra come torre/perno. In ripartenza a differenza degli altri anni siamo spesso veloci e efficaci. Il problema non è essere 'stanchi a novembre' (premesso che non è un novembre qualsiasi), ma essere stanchi dopo un inizio stagione in cui si è giocato costantemente due partite a settimana senza soste (anche la sosta nazionali per 15 giocatori non è stata una sosta). comunque dico quello che vedo. la stanchezza è evidente.


----------



## Walker (7 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fisicamente siamo in uno stato pietoso,chi non lo vede è solo perché non lo vuol vedere.


No no mi sono accorto che siamo meno brillanti di prima, ma ribadisco che parlare di "cottura" mi sembra eccessivo...
Direi più una fisiologica flessione dopo mesi di carretta tirata a mille, secondo me ci può stare.


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> da come parli sembriamo una squadra che ha avuto mille difficoltà. partiamo da dietro abbastanza lenti quando siamo in costruzione, cercando lo spazio poi per l'imbucata verticale o usiamo ibra come torre/perno. In ripartenza a differenza degli altri anni siamo spesso veloci e efficaci. Il problema non è essere 'stanchi a novembre' (premesso che non è un novembre qualsiasi), ma essere stanchi dopo un inizio stagione in cui si è giocato costantemente due partite a settimana senza soste (anche la sosta nazionali per 15 giocatori non è stata una sosta). comunque dico quello che vedo. la stanchezza è evidente.



Si ma questa stanchezza che origini avrebbe, han giocato tutti e tutti sono andati nelle nazionali, non è che ci vadano solo i nostri.
Per le critiche, siamo qui per criticare, se scrivessimo tutti post di quanto siamo belli e bravi i thread avrebbero si e no 4 repliche. 
Si critica per migliorare, non per criticare a prescindere, i colori di questa maglia sono sacri per me, sacrissimi.



Walker ha scritto:


> No no mi sono accorto che siamo meno brillanti di prima, ma ribadisco che parlare di "cottura" mi sembra eccessivo...
> Direi più una fisiologica flessione dopo mesi di carretta tirata a mille, secondo me ci può stare.



Ecco, questo è un concetto giusto che sposo appieno, più che mirabolanti cotture fisiche su ragazzi con la media di 24 anni.
Siamo andati molto piu' forte di quello che potevamo, forse il boost Ibra ha tirato tutti al mille per cento e ora qualcosa si inizia a pagare.
Domani sono molto curioso, per me è una spartiacque in qualche modo, le grandi squadre hanno una reazione importante nelle partite importanti, non pretendo di schiantarli perchè la vedo dura, ma anche un 1-0 sofferto ma di carattere mi farebbe stare abbastanza tranquillo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Si ma questa stanchezza che origini avrebbe, han giocato tutti e tutti sono andati nelle nazionali, non è che ci vadano solo i nostri.
> Per le critiche, siamo qui per criticare, se scrivessimo tutti post di quanto siamo belli e bravi i thread avrebbero si e no 4 repliche.
> Si critica per migliorare, non per criticare a prescindere, i colori di questa maglia sono sacri per me, sacrissimi.
> 
> ...



comunque anche io parlo di stanchezza, non di cottura... le partite le fanno anche gli altri ma non tutti si sono fatti tre preliminari di EL. il Verona (e l'Udinese prima) non ha impegni europei, mi sembra. Le grandi mi sembra che le loro difficoltà le abbiano. Sulle critiche, ci mancherebbe. Con il Lille abbiam fatto schifo.


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> comunque anche io parlo di stanchezza, non di cottura... le partite le fanno anche gli altri ma non tutti si sono fatti tre preliminari di EL. il Verona (e l'Udinese prima) non ha impegni europei, mi sembra. Le grandi mi sembra che le loro difficoltà le abbiano. Sulle critiche, ci mancherebbe. Con il Lille abbiam fatto schifo.



Dai domani incrociamo le dita, non so cosa aspettarmi sinceramente, una grande prestazione mi sorprenderebbe, ma se la incanaliamo bene fin da subito chissà.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Calhanoglu
Leao
Ibrahimovic*


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



3 punti obbligatori.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



comunque anche il salame e calabria (forse i più reietti dei 'titolari') la loro differenza la fanno .... forza milan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> si vede chiaramente la stanchezza... c'è chi continua a negarlo ma basta aprire gli occhi. Inoltre una serie di giocatori ha avuto degli stop, tipo chala che dopo l'infortunio non ha ripreso a giocare come prima, rebic, romagnoli che avrà pure dei limiti ma non può essere il disastro visto ultimamente. , ecc. Kiaer quanti minuti ha saltato? Kessie ha giocato quasi sempre. E' bastato vedere l'apporto di Bennacer fresco per capire come un paio di innesti giusti possono cambiare la squadra.
> Spero solo che si tirino insieme per quest'ultimo sforzo. Due cadute di fila minerebbero le sicurezze acquisite.



Quoto tutto.

P.s: noto con piacere che la stanchezza l’hai notata anche tu, mi sento un po’ meno alieno in mezzo a tutti i fratelli rossoneri che spergiuravano che fosse tutto meno che stanchezza. 

Ah, due cadute di fila, ma probabilmente anche un pareggio (visto che poi abbiamo il Napoli) rischierebbero di aprire eccome il vaso di Pandora e di portarci al classico filotto da sette/otto partite con sette/otto punti. Il classico periodo negativo in cui non caviamo un ragno dal buco e abbiamo un rendimento da salvezza che manda in vacca gli obiettivi stagionali.

Se non ci fosse Zlatan sarei preoccupatissimo, ma confido in lui.



egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> da come parli sembriamo una squadra che ha avuto mille difficoltà. partiamo da dietro abbastanza lenti quando siamo in costruzione, cercando lo spazio poi per l'imbucata verticale o usiamo ibra come torre/perno. In ripartenza a differenza degli altri anni siamo spesso veloci e efficaci. Il problema non è essere 'stanchi a novembre' (premesso che non è un novembre qualsiasi), ma essere stanchi dopo un inizio stagione in cui si è giocato costantemente due partite a settimana senza soste (anche la sosta nazionali per 15 giocatori non è stata una sosta). comunque dico quello che vedo. la stanchezza è evidente.



Amen anche qui.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Uff quindi ancora niente Rebic dal 1'
È fondamentale Ante


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Passi che nessuno realmente sappia come stiano le cose, nessuno ha i dati atletici dei ragazzi, ma che dopo 12 partite si dica che siamo cotti ,ed è un meme che sento ripetere da giovedì sera, per me non ha alcun senso.
> Siamo ai primi di novembre e siamo già cotti?
> Se questo è il caso abbiamo uno staff che non sa veramente fare il proprio lavoro oppure la tanto sbandierata età media bassissima top europa che abbiamo è composta da mezzecalzette che non hanno energia, non hanno brio, non hanno forza.
> Visto che non credo sia così, credo che invece abbiamo affrontato gente che fisicamente sia molto , ma molto, meglio attrezzata di noi.
> ...



Lambro, tu scrivi “Visto che non credo sia così, credo che invece abbiamo affrontato gente che fisicamente sia molto , ma molto, meglio attrezzata di noi“ ma a Luglio mettevamo sotto di brutto squadre come Lazio, Juve, Roma, oltre all’Atalanta con la quale pareggiammo ma dove meritavamo di vincere e dove non sfigurammo, affatto, neanche a livello fisico (la stessa Atalanta che poi faceva vedere i sorci verdi al PSG, mica al Beer Sheva). Abbiamo fatto mesi e mesi a vincere ogni duello fisico o quasi.

Tranquillo che una partita come quella di Udine o come col Lille (con noi stradominati a livello fisico in tutte e due le partite, non abbiamo pagato dazio con l’Udinese perché li la qualità è quella che è, discorso ben diverso col Lille), a Luglio o ad inizio campionato non l’avresti vista.


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lambro, tu scrivi “Visto che non credo sia così, credo che invece abbiamo affrontato gente che fisicamente sia molto , ma molto, meglio attrezzata di noi“ ma a Luglio mettevamo sotto di brutto squadre come Lazio, Juve, Roma, oltre all’Atalanta con la quale pareggiammo ma dove meritavamo di vincere e dove non sfigurammo, affatto, neanche a livello fisico (la stessa Atalanta che poi faceva vedere i sorci verdi al PSG, mica al Beer Sheva). Abbiamo fatto mesi e mesi a vincere ogni duello fisico o quasi.
> 
> Tranquillo che una partita come quella di Udine o come col Lille (con noi stradominati a livello fisico in tutte e due le partite, non abbiamo pagato dazio con l’Udinese perché li la qualità è quella che è, discorso ben diverso col Lille), a Luglio o ad inizio campionato non l’avresti vista.



Non so, a luglio è anche vero che c'eran 30 gradi e che tutti andavano un po' piu' piano di ora, tutti.
C'è stato un livellamento in quei giorni che ci ha anch'esso permesso di vincere molte partite, guardacaso contro squadre fisiche come la Spal andammo in difficoltà (tanti tiri nostri è vero, ma giocammo male).

La mia idea è quella, domani vediamo come siamo messi, ocio che il Verona l'ho visto bene quest'anno e corre tanto uguale al Lille, anzi molto di piu' perchè spesso ti vengono a prendere alti in pressing.
Se giochiamo la stessa partita di giovedì perdiamo, neanche pareggiamo la perdiamo proprio.
Serve una prestazione monstre, tipo quella nel derby.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non so, a luglio è anche vero che c'eran 30 gradi e che tutti andavano un po' piu' piano di ora, tutti.
> C'è stato un livellamento in quei giorni che ci ha anch'esso permesso di vincere molte partite, guardacaso contro squadre fisiche come la Spal andammo in difficoltà (tanti tiri nostri è vero, ma giocammo male).
> 
> La mia idea è quella, domani vediamo come siamo messi, ocio che il Verona l'ho visto bene quest'anno e corre tanto uguale al Lille, anzi molto di piu' perchè spesso ti vengono a prendere alti in pressing.
> ...



Beh ma a Luglio come ti dicevo meritammo di vincere anche con l’Atalanta, e l’Atalanta non era affatto in calo fisico, anzi era la squadra più in forma del campionato insieme a noi, la squadra che poi diede filo da torcere, e non poco, alla finalista di Champions. E li affrontammo alla pari non solo tecnicamente ma anche fisicamente.

Semplicemente in quel periodo eravamo al 100% fisicamente e mentalmente, ora non lo siamo più.

E concordo assolutamente che quella col Verona sia la partita dove capiremo molte cose. 

Se non ci fosse Zlatan per me sarebbe quasi certo un pareggino e susseguenti risultati mediocri con Napoli, Fiorentina ecc, per poi trovarci alla quattordicesima giornata con tipo 23 punti dai 16 che abbiamo ora dopo sei giornate (con tutto ciò che ne conseguirebbe a livello di obiettivi stagionali, morale, autostima ecc).

Ma essendoci Zlatan confido che ciò non accadrà. Anche perché nei periodi come questo difficilmente vinci col “collettivo”. Questi non sono periodi in cui ti riesce tutto bene, in cui hai una media del 95% di passaggi riusciti, corri il doppio degli altri, arrivi in porta con tre passaggi e fai 12 tiri in porta a partita.

Questi sono periodi in cui si vedono le grandi squadre, perché le grandi squadre hanno dei campioni che le tirano fuori dalla melma anche quando il collettivo non gira. Le grandi squadre non fanno bene solo quando sono al 100% e hanno tutto che gira a loro favore (la Ndranghetus del 2018/2019 e del 2019/2020 avrà fatto un terzo dei punti grazie a giocate da solisti, le stesse giocate che a noi sono sempre mancate dall’Estate 2012 al Gennaio 2020, ragion per cui appena trovavamo una squadra che capiva i nostri punti deboli e/o eravamo in calo atletico avevamo chiuso. Perché non avevamo la classe per risolvere partite chiuse, complicate, in cui non il collettivo ma la classe del singolo ti fa vincere ).

Questi sono i periodi nei quali si vince coi colpi dei campioni. Campioni come Zlatan Ibrahimovic (senza il quale ad Udine non solo non avremmo vinto, ma avremmo perso e te lo metto per iscritto, perché anche l’assist del primo goal nessuno degli attaccanti avuti negli ultimi anni l’avrebbe fatto, e lo strapotere fisico dell’Udinese avrebbe fatto il resto).

Vincere domani sarebbe assolutamente fondamentale e daremmo il segnale che si, siamo una Grande squadra senza se e senza ma. Perdere invece, ma pure pareggiare temo, ridimensionerebbe tutto compresi gli obiettivi a cui potremmo ambire (che tornerebbero ad essere un quarto posto lottato con le unghie e con i denti e pure da sfavoriti).



Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Le formazioni da Sky


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky



Vediamo domani sarà unapartita spartacque da cui capiremo tante cose,in bene o in male


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

Si vince facile 2-0 almeno.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky



Oggi con il coltello tra i denti, settima finale per noi


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

OT: Brest - Lille 2-0 in 23'

Forza Milan!!!


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2020)

Vinciamo maledizione!


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

il lilla sta perdendo 3 a 1.
mi viene da dire che la stanno pagando....hanno corso oltre ogni limite.....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Novembre 2020)

Stanotte ho sognato uno 0-0.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dopo il pari dei carcerati temo che ci manderanno l’artiglieria pesante. Servirà una super prestazione di nervi


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dopo il pari dei carcerati temo che ci manderanno l’artiglieria pesante. Servirà una super prestazione di nervi



Stasera 0 regali, bisognerà essere cattivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Santificato il Lille senza motivo. Oggi hanno perso. La partita giovedì l'abbiamo sbagliata noi.

Stasera la si vince se ci si mette cuore, voglia e spirito di squadra.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky


Possiamo guadagnare punti nei confronti di Juve, Lazio, Atalanta e Inter. 

Voglio vedere 11 giocatori col coltello tra i denti.


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

vincere assolutamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Santificato il Lille senza motivo. Oggi hanno perso. La partita giovedì l'abbiamo sbagliata noi.
> 
> Stasera la si vince se ci si mette cuore, voglia e spirito di squadra.



Amen.


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora facciamo il nostro per andare a Napoli senza troppe pressioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Il Lille ha giocato contro di noi la partita della vita, e comunque i primi due gol, dopo cui la partita è finita, sono stati dei regali.

Stasera vincere vincere vincere


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Le rivali, a parte Roma e forse Napoli, hanno tutte pareggiato.
Stasera tre punti ad ogni costo, sia per il morale che per la classifica.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

ho paura ,sono anni che falliamo le giornate super favorevoli. Dio Zlatan aiutaci tu


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le rivali, a parte Roma e forse Napoli, hanno tutte pareggiato.
> Stasera tre punti ad ogni costo, sia per il morale che per la classifica.



Sì, riprendiamoci quei 2 punti persi che gridano ancora vendetta.
Stasera cattivi.


----------



## malos (8 Novembre 2020)

Anche questa è difficile. Mettere fieno in cascina.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho paura ,sono anni che falliamo le giornate super favorevoli. Dio Zlatan aiutaci tu



Esatto, verissimo, sono anni che in QUESTI momenti non solo falliamo, ma iniziamo un periodo da incubo, come nel 2018/2019, quando invece che vincere il derby che avrebbe ammazzato la stagione e ci avrebbe garantito la CL, non solo abbiamo perso, ma tra Milan-Inter 2-3 e Torino-Milan 2-0 facemmo 5 punti in 7 partite, buttando la stagione perché poi nemmeno le vittorie consecutive nelle ultime 4 bastarono. Anche grazie a biscotti come Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 -dove Wallace fece due errori gravissimi e in chiara malafede, da dilettante, e un autogoal, tanto erano già fuori dalla corsa CL e poi riceveranno in cambio la Coppa Italia che permetterà loro di staccare la Roma nei trofei vinti- e Juventus-Atalanta 1-1, certo, ma resta il fatto che l’abbbiamo buttata.

Ora però abbiamo un campione, un vincente, Zlatan Ibrahimovic.

A lui l’onore e l’onere di fare la differenza, perché con giocatori simili in campo le medie e le piccole le devi battere 9 volte su 10 anche quando sei in un periodo in cui la “squadra non gira”.

Per battere le medie e le piccole quando sei al 300% e hai il 95% di passaggi riusciti con 12 tiri nello specchio a partita bastano i Kalinic.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky



Visti i risultati, come direbbe Ezio Capuano, voglio vedere in campo 11 maiali assatanati stasera.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Oggi vedremo di che pasta siamo fatti. Una grande squadra oggi scende in campo a S. Siro e vince la partita. 
È da troppi anni che sbagliamo le partite importanti come questa in cui possiamo dare uno strappo alla classifica. 
Forza ragazzi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Una grande squadra oggi scende in campo a S. Siro e vince la partita.



Questo è.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Oggi vedremo di che pasta siamo fatti. Una grande squadra oggi scende in campo a S. Siro e vince la partita.
> È da troppi anni che sbagliamo le partite importanti come questa in cui possiamo dare uno strappo alla classifica.
> Forza ragazzi



Non siamo una grande squadra. Ma mi accontento di vedere una squadra. Forza!!


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Importantissima al di là della classifica, è realmente una risposta che tutti devono dare dopo giovedì, l'avversario è molto tosto e quindi ci vuole una partita col coltello tra i dentri sicuramente, per questo purtroppo non gioisco in partenza per Leao titolare, che sappiamo mancare sempre dal punto di vista caratteriale, era una partita da Ante Rebic questa, lietissimo di sbagliarmi ovviamente e casomai Leao fa un partitone 

Pioli ha detto che il croato non è ancora al meglio, questa mancanza l'abbiamo sentita tanto secondo me, l'ha sentita anche Theo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky



Guardando le formazioni, i moduli e conoscendo come gioca il verona non ho tante preoccupazioni per stasera.

Il verona è una 'piccola atalanta' nel modo di giocare : si piazza uomo su uomo, accetta i duelli individuali ma gioca e lascia giocare.
Non serra le linee e i reparti ma rompe spesso la linea rischiando ma per poi trarne giovamento col marcatore che si butta nello spazio sulla transizione costringendo il rivale a fare a sua volta il marcatore onde evitare l'inferiorità numerica.

Dove rischiamo?
Tra le linee e alle spalle de nostri mediani che devono essere bravissimi a leggere i movimenti.
Rischiamo poi sulla scalate e se non siamo lesti a capire gli smarcamenti, rischiamo se non siamo lesti nel capire quando fare mezzo passa avanti o andare tutti sotto palla.

Dove li battiamo?
Dato che il verona rompe le linee oggi li vinciamo con gli uomini più veloci e più bravi ad attaccare lo spazio per prendersi la palla che verosimilmente metteranno ibra e calha.
Mi aspetto quindi l'accelerazione giusta di leao,saele e una grande prestazione di theo.
Punto su loro tre stasera.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> OT: Brest - Lille 2-0 in 23'
> 
> Forza Milan!!!



alla fine han preso 3 pere in meno di un tempo....assurdo, noi davamo l'impressione che non avremmo mai segnato neanche giocando 3 ore di fila.

detto ciò stasera dobbiamo sputare sangue, voglio una squadra rabbiosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> alla fine han preso 3 pere in meno di un tempo....assurdo, noi davamo l'impressione che non avremmo mai segnato neanche giocando 3 ore di fila.
> 
> detto ciò stasera dobbiamo sputare sangue, voglio una squadra rabbiosa.



Poi il Mer.das Verona va battuto sempre e a prescindere, dopo quanto successo nel ‘73 e nel ‘90.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Novembre 2020)

Oggi c'è andata l'acqua per l'orto, meglio di così... potremmo allungare in classifica...

Sembra davvero l'anno magico, sarebbe un delitto sprecarlo! A gennaio spero in dei veri rinforzi mirati. Se ci pensate, il Milan è stata l'ultima squadra a colori a vincere il campionato, potremmo rompere noi l'incantesimo e sfanculare gobbi e cartonati in un colpo solo!

La sorte deve solo farmi un ultimo favore... rendere 5 pappine alla dea e vedere Pioli e tutti i giocatori ballare in campo alla faccia di quello stro e nzo di gasperino il carbonaro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Oggi c'è andata l'acqua per l'orto, meglio di così... potremmo allungare in classifica...
> 
> Sembra davvero l'anno magico, sarebbe un delitto sprecarlo! A gennaio spero in dei veri rinforzi mirati. Se ci pensate, il Milan è stata l'ultima squadra a colori a vincere il campionato, potremmo rompere noi l'incantesimo e sfanculare gobbi e cartonati in un colpo solo!
> 
> La sorte deve solo farmi un ultimo favore... rendere 5 pappine alla dea e vedere Pioli e tutti i giocatori ballare in campo alla faccia di quello stro e nzo di gasperino il carbonaro.



Vincere il diciannovesimo mentre fatturiamo la metà dell’Inda e siamo in mano ad un fondo speculativo, loro invece in mano ad un colosso internazionale che li ricopre di sponsors, sarebbe fantastico, anche perché tornerebbero sotto anche in Italia, dopo il gap osceno che, a livello internazionale, abbiamo scavato nei loro confronti (anche se per me sono tutt’ora sotto pure in Italia, perché il cartonato del 2006 non può essere considerato un titolo legittimo, quindi sono 18 scudetti a 17, e va detto che i successivi titoli, seppur vinti sul campo, sono stati ottenuti con una squadra nata sulle macerie di Calciopoli depredando la Giuve da Ibra, Vieira ecc, Calciopoli nella quale avrebbero dovuto essere puniti anche loro, come emerso poi anni dopo dalle intercettazioni di Facchetti; e se fossero stati puniti pure loro, come avrebbe dovuto essere, le probabilità che nel 2020 sarebbero ancora a 13 scudetti e due champions, con l’ultimo scudo vinto nell’89 e l’ultima CL vinta nel ‘65, sarebbero molto alte).


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2020)

Partita difficilissima da interpretare bene. Occhio alle uscite da dietro e alle ripartenze del Verona.
Sarà una partita spigolosa dove soffriremo tanto.

Le ultime partite abbiamo abbassato ritmo e attenzione. Speriamo bene.

Per la classifica è un'occasione incredibile per allungare.


----------



## Baba (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi il Mer.das Verona va battuto sempre e a prescindere, dopo quanto successo nel ‘73 e nel ‘90.



Ma allora tu sei proprio un veterano  Cos’è successo nel 73’?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma allora tu sei proprio un veterano  Cos’è successo nel 73’?



Nel ‘73 c’è stata la prima fatal Verona, Baba. Avevo iniziato a seguire il calcio da un annetto, avevo sei anni. 

Ovviamente anche quell’anno, come nel 1971/1972, gli arbitraggi pro-Ndranghetus furono determinanti nel corso del campionato.

I gobbi ci devono almeno cinque scudetti: 1971/1972, 1972/1973, 2004/2005, 2005/2006 (tutti ricordano le oscenità negli scontri diretti di quei due anni) e 2011/2012. Oltre a quelli che devono ad Inter (1998 e 2002), Fiorentina (1981/1982) e Roma (1982/1983). Per tacere del Napoli del 2017/2018.

Dovrebbero avere almeno una decina di scudetti in meno e noi essere a 23, se ci fossero stati arbitri da Premier League. Anzi 24, considerando il furto con scasso del ‘90 (tra la seconda fecal Verona e la monetina di Alemao a Bergamo) ad opera del Nabbule di LUCIANO MOGGI.

Con 23 scudetti a 28 e il gap internazionale che hanno nei nostri confronti, il confronto tra Milan e Juve sarebbe ancora più impietoso di quello che è già ora considerando la storia in CL.

Ma il palmares italiano di Milan e Juve, oltre agli arbitri, siamo stati anche noi a delinearlo, vendendo Ibra, perché tenendolo le cose sarebbero state molto diverse, e il ciclo Giuve probabilmente non sarebbe mai iniziato.

Lo scudo del 2012/2013 con Ibra l’avremmo vinto al 100% e coi ricavi della CL costanti e Gonde che sarebbe imploso, con poi l’Inda in putrefazione totale con l’ultimo Moratti e poi Thohir, è probabile che il ciclo juventino degli ultimi nove anni sarebbe stato nostro, e ora saremmo a 26 scudetti contro i loro 30 (se, ripeto, dopo lo scudo perso nel 2011/2012 non avessimo distrutto tutto), con la possibilità di raggiungerli e superarli nei prossimi anni con la nuova proprietà e lo stadio. Peccato.


----------



## danjr (8 Novembre 2020)

Partite dall’importanza capitale


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

formazione tipo. niente scuse. 
voglio una bella partita e speriamo di vincerla.
speriamo che l'arbitro non ci metta del suo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Partita difficilissima.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita difficilissima.



Guardavo ora le statistiche dei gol fatti e subiti, fa impressione quella del Verona.
Sono il terzo peggior attacco della serie A ma sono di gran lunga la miglior difesa.
Gol fatti 8 gol subiti 3.
Tre.
Ibra stasera sarà in mezzo ad uno squinterno di perticoni scaligeri, ci vuole il suo guizzo è fondamentale.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Partite dall’importanza capitale



questa è veramente importantissima...la partita piu importante finora (esclusi i preliminari di e.league al limite)

se le cose andassero male non oso immaginare fare la sosta e quello che potrebbe accadere...vincere invece secondo me ci darebbe un ulteriore spinta

diciamo che era meglio se la sosta non veniva proprio adesso


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai ragazzi sono con voi


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dipende da noi, dipende se vogliamo palleggiare siamo morti, se invece la mettiamo sulla verticale e sul tirare in porta da ogni posizioni la partita si può vincere


----------



## Goro (8 Novembre 2020)

Speriamo di trovare i ragazzi in versione "bella"


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dipende da noi, dipende se vogliamo palleggiare siamo morti, se invece la mettiamo sulla verticale e sul tirare in porta da ogni posizioni la partita si può vincere




Addirittura morti ma dai!!! Sembra che stiamo parlando del Barcellona o Real Madrid dei bei tempi, siamo superiori in tutti i reparti del campo, non scherziamo dai, 2-0 facile facile stasera.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Novembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Addirittura morti ma dai!!! Sembra che stiamo parlando del Barcellona o Real Madrid dei bei tempi, siamo superiori in tutti i reparti del campo, non scherziamo dai, 2-0 facile facile stasera.



Mmmmmhhhh il nome spesso inganna, se abbiamo la presunzione di palleggiare alla Giampaolo avremo grossi problemi.

Se il Verona gioca a viso aperto non dovremmo avere problemi, ma se giocano alla Lille mmmhhh possiamo andare incontro a grossi problemi.

Speriamo abbia ragione tu.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Ufficiali

MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic. 

VERONA (3-4-2-1) Silvestri; Ceccherini, Magnani, Lovato; Lazovic, Dawidowicz, Ilic, Dimarco; Zaccagni, Barak; Kalinic*


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic.
> 
> VERONA (3-4-2-1) Silvestri; Ceccherini, Magnani, Lovato; Lazovic, Dawidowicz, Ilic, Dimarco; Zaccagni, Barak; Kalinic*


Davanti con Ibra sono fiducioso. L'importante è non prendere gol dietro. 

Speriamo che Dollarumma indossi i guanti dal verso giusto e Kalinic non si trasformi in Drogba.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic.
> 
> VERONA (3-4-2-1) Silvestri; Ceccherini, Magnani, Lovato; Lazovic, Dawidowicz, Ilic, Dimarco; Zaccagni, Barak; Kalinic*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mmmmmhhhh il nome spesso inganna, se abbiamo la presunzione di palleggiare alla Giampaolo avremo grossi problemi.
> 
> Se il Verona gioca a viso aperto non dovremmo avere problemi, ma se giocano alla Lille mmmhhh possiamo andare incontro a grossi problemi.
> 
> Speriamo abbia ragione tu.



Anche dovessero giocare alla LILLE (che oggi ha perso 2-0 con una squadretta N.D.R) dovremo dimostrarci capaci di batterli ugualmente, con la maggior qualità che abbiamo e... un certo Ibrahimovic. Chiaramente per noi sarebbe meglio che giocassero a viso aperto, ma dobbiamo batterli comunque, questa squadra + Ibra ha il dovere di vincerne almeno 8 su 10 con le medie e piccole. Mai più deve succedere ciò che succedeva gli anni scorsi, quando con le ultime cinque in classifica noi a fine anno avevamo fatto 17/18 punti su 30 disponibili invece di 28 su 30.

Il Verona non arriverà tra le ultime cinque ma è per chiarire che troppi punti venivano buttati con quelle di medio/basso lignaggio.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche dovessero giocare alla LILLE (che oggi ha perso 2-0 con una squadretta N.D.R) dovremo dimostrarci capaci di batterli ugualmente, con la maggior qualità che abbiamo e... un certo Ibrahimovic. Chiaramente per noi sarebbe meglio che giocassero a viso aperto, ma dobbiamo batterli comunque, questa squadra + Ibra ha il dovere di vincerne almeno 8 su 10 con le medie e piccole. Mai più deve succedere ciò che succedeva gli anni scorsi, quando con le ultime cinque in classifica noi a fine anno avevamo fatto 17/18 punti invece di 28/30.





Infatti confido nella nostra maggiore qualità tecnica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Infatti confido nella nostra maggiore qualità tecnica.



Anche perché i campioni come Ibra servono proprio in questi momenti.

Se sei una squadra “normale”, di ragazzotti di medio/alto livello, quando stai bene e sei al 100% puoi inanellare filotti prodigiosi, però appena cali prendi membri virili in ogni orifizio, perché non hai ancora l’esperienza per gestire questi momenti né una qualità tecnica sufficientemente elevata per supplire al gap atletico che hai nei periodi in cui sei in calo.

Quando invece ad una squadra di ragazzotti di medio/alto livello (di cui alcuni con un futuro probabilmente da top) ci aggiungi dei campioni navigati hai il dovere di vincere anche quando la squadra non è al 100%, se affronti squadre medie e piccole. Come abbiamo fatto ad Udine, dove solo coi ragazzotti e senza Ibra, in quelle condizioni (in trasferta con l’Udinese che fisicamente ci stuprava letteralmente), non avremmo MAI E POI MAI vinto.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche dovessero giocare alla LILLE (che oggi ha perso 2-0 con una squadretta N.D.R) dovremo dimostrarci capaci di batterli ugualmente, con la maggior qualità che abbiamo e... un certo Ibrahimovic. Chiaramente per noi sarebbe meglio che giocassero a viso aperto, ma dobbiamo batterli comunque, questa squadra + Ibra ha il dovere di vincerne almeno 8 su 10 con le medie e piccole.



Sono d'accordo, però il Verona e una squadra complicata,una piccola Atalanta, ma più compatta in difesa.

Il fatto che il lille abbia perso non è una scusante eh,bensì un agravante chiaro no?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, però il Verona e una squadra complicata,una piccola Atalanta, ma più compatta in difesa.
> 
> Il fatto che il lille abbia perso non è una scusante eh,bensì un agravante chiaro no?



Certamente, ma appunto mostra che forse non abbiamo perso per limiti oggettivi nostri in confronto ai loro ma per una serata in cui sembravamo appena usciti da un party a base di oppio, oltre che il calo atletico e di forma già mostrato contro l’Udinese.

Cioè la loro sconfitta è sia un’aggravante che un buon auspicio per il prosieguo, diciamo.

Dipende anche molto da come affronteremo la partita stasera, nel senso che stasera capiremo anche come “leggere” la sconfitta in EL, se come serata storta + stanchezza o come l’inizio di un crollo che ci porterà al solito filotto visto altri anni in cui per sette/otto partite facevamo una media punti da salvezza, prima di riprenderci.

Confido che non sia così per via di Ibra.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic.
> 
> VERONA (3-4-2-1) Silvestri; Ceccherini, Magnani, Lovato; Lazovic, Dawidowicz, Ilic, Dimarco; Zaccagni, Barak; Kalinic*



.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Correggo, Verona peggior attacco della serie A con 5 gol fatti togliendo il 3 a 0 a tavolino e miglior difesa con 3 gol subiti.
Squadra votata alla difesa arcigna e contropiede.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic.
> 
> VERONA (3-4-2-1) Silvestri; Ceccherini, Magnani, Lovato; Lazovic, Dawidowicz, Ilic, Dimarco; Zaccagni, Barak; Kalinic*



Troppo tosta la difesa del Verona. Difficile stasera...


----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche dovessero giocare alla LILLE (che oggi ha perso 2-0 con una squadretta N.D.R) dovremo dimostrarci capaci di batterli ugualmente, con la maggior qualità che abbiamo e... un certo Ibrahimovic. Chiaramente per noi sarebbe meglio che giocassero a viso aperto, ma dobbiamo batterli comunque, questa squadra + Ibra ha il dovere di vincerne almeno 8 su 10 con le medie e piccole.



Non cambia nulla ma il Lille ha perso 3 a 2 con un doppietta di Yilmaz.
Ah aggiungo che il centravanti del Lille Jonathan David (20 anni), non ha ancora segnato mezzo gol in quasi 800 minuti ed è stato pagato sui 30 mln (27 mln + 5 di bonus). Prima giocava in Belgio e aveva finito capocannoniere del campionato finito a marzo.

Perdere in tale modo contro una squadra senza centravanti e stato veramente un brutto segnale.


Tutto questo e off topic.

Io dico solo che sono teso. Molto teso. Teso come non accadeva da anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla ma il Lille ha perso 3 a 2 con un doppietta di Yilmaz.
> Ah aggiungo che il centravanti del Lille Jonathan David (20 anni), non ha ancora segnato mezzo gol in quasi 800 minuti ed è stato pagato sui 30 mln (27 mln + 5 di bonus). Prima giocava in Belgio e aveva finito capocannoniere del campionato finito a marzo.
> 
> Perdere in tale modo contro una squadra senza centravanti e stato veramente un brutto segnale.
> ...



Brutto segnale è possibile, come scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma appunto mostra che forse non abbiamo perso per limiti oggettivi nostri in confronto ai loro ma per una serata in cui sembravamo appena usciti da un party a base di oppio, oltre che il calo atletico e di forma già mostrato contro l’Udinese.
> 
> Cioè la loro sconfitta è sia un’aggravante che un buon auspicio per il prosieguo, diciamo.
> 
> ...



La partita di stasera ci aiuterà a inquadrare anche la sconfitta col Lille. A capire se sia stata davvero un brutto segnale o un incidente di percorso misto a calo fisiologico che indubbiamente abbiamo in questo periodo.

Mi aspetto che Ibra faccia la differenza con queste squadre (le medie e le piccole) però, e che non ci si schianti contro un iceberg come accade tutti gli anni appena caliamo di forma. 

Avere campioni come lui in squadra serve a questo, la Ndranghetus avrà vinto il 33% delle partite delle due stagioni antecedenti a questa grazie a colpi da solisti quando la squadra non girava (esattamente quelli che ci mancavano gli scorsi anni, quando non avevamo nessuno capace di inventarsi goals dal nulla e fare la differenza).


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

Qui bisogna vincere per tornare a +5, non esiste nessun altro risultato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

Rispetto all’ultima loro se non sbaglio hanno Magnani e Dawidowidz al,posto di Emeperour e Tameze.

Kalinic con loro fa il funzionale, oltre al giá citato Lovato, occhio agli inserimenti di Barak e al lavoro sulle fasce modello Atalanta di Di Marco e soprattutto di Lazovic.

Interessante anche il ragazzino Ilic.

Corrono come bestie dal 1’ al 90’ occhio.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Rispetto all’ultima loro se non sbaglio hanno Magnani e Dawidowidz al,posto di Emeperour e Tameze.
> 
> Kalinic con loro fa il funzionale, oltre al giá citato Lovato, occhio agli inserimenti di Barak e al lavoro sulle fasce modello Atalanta di Di Marco e soprattutto di Lazovic.
> 
> ...



Anche noi corriamo... Forza!!


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Leao, Ibrahimovic.
> 
> VERONA (3-4-2-1) Silvestri; Ceccherini, Magnani, Lovato; Lazovic, Dawidowicz, Ilic, Dimarco; Zaccagni, Barak; Kalinic*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> occhio agli inserimenti di Barak.



Dirà “yes we can” negli spogliatoi per motivare i compagni?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai che ho messo Silvestri al fantacalcio quindi segneremo sicuro diversi gol


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Il Verona ha subito solo 3 goal in questo inizio di campionato. Dovrebbe esser la miglior difesa.


----------



## malos (8 Novembre 2020)

Parlano di problema muscolare per Romagnoli gioca Gabbia.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Gioca Gabbia -) *https://www.milanworld.net/milan-out-romagnoli-gioca-gabbia-vt96220.html#post2180758


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Parlano di problema muscolare per Romagnoli gioca Gabbia.



Non ci voleva... per il Verona, intendo.

Forse eviteremo di subire una media di due reti a partita, chissà (da quando è rientrato il Capitone 8 reti subite in 4 partite da lui giocate, ovviamente è un caso per le sue cheerleaders che si sgrillettano su di lui).


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gioca Gabbia -) *https://www.milanworld.net/milan-out-romagnoli-gioca-gabbia-vt96220.html#post2180758




Meglio, visto che Romagna non nè azzeccata piu' una.


----------



## Kayl (8 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il Verona ha subito solo 3 goal in questo inizio di campionato. Dovrebbe esser la miglior difesa.



sì al momento sono l'unica squadra che ha preso meno gol di noi (beh due rigori inesistenti noi)


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma Gabbia da quanto era fuori? Speriamo che regga i 90 minuti. In difesa siamo proprio messi male. A gennaio dobbiamo assolutamente intervenire.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Forza ragazzi, che sia una bella partita


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Gabbia da quanto era fuori? Speriamo che regga i 90 minuti. In difesa siamo proprio messi male. A gennaio dobbiamo assolutamente intervenire.



Questo per capire il livello di pippaggine di Duarci il catorci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo per capire il livello di pippaggine di Duarci il catorci.



E Mo’ succhio? Pure lui non scherza, eh.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

Occhio all'arbitro,il pareggio dei topi torinesi unito alla cancellazione del tavolino col Napoli che li rispedira' a centro classifica agita i miei sogni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Occhio all'arbitro,il pareggio dei topi torinesi unito alla cancellazione del tavolino col Napoli che li rispedira' a centro classifica agita i miei sogni.



Topi è la definizione corretta; spesso li chiamiamo maiali ma quelli almeno sono (molto) buoni da mangiare.


----------



## Walker (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Se non vinciamo spacco tutto, visti anche gli ottimi due pareggi odierni dei gobbi e cartonati.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Finalmente torna Matthew Cage, il nostro centrale titolare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

ambrosini commentatore, già si parte male


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Occasione da sfruttare per mettere punti tra noi e le rivali per il quarto posto.
Purtroppo il Verona ha la miglior difesa, corre e picchia.
Noi sembriamo il fase calante.
Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Occhio a Raoul Cremona in porta e a Kalimero in attacco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Finalmente torna Matthew Cage, il nostro centrale titolare



E speriamo lo diventi presto, colui al quale hai dato il soprannome da me brevettato (a proposito, copyright?  ), Boss.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ah, breaking news: per i commentari Calloni(c) sarebbe un grande attaccante.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

Mi sento che la sblocchiamo subito.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

C'è pure Massimo Ceccherini


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Lol, nel Verona c'è kalinic? Gol nemmeno quotato


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto qua del Verona ha avuto una paresi davanti alla porta, graziati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è pure Massimo Ceccherini



E Anna Magnani.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Grande parata di Donnarumma su Kalimero


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

calabria.............


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Zaccagni indemoniato, occhio è la seconda volta che entrano in area di prepotenza


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Dannato Kalimero...


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Obama. Verona in vantaggio


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

partiti già da schifo. 

andiamo bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

va be il solito corner


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Gol Verona su angolo... Stavano spingendo come forsennati

Sveglia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ci mancava solo il goal di Barack Obama.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Si mette male

Ci vogliono le palle ora ragazzi


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbé dai.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Male male


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

Vantaggio meritato.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

ma quanti stracatzo di gol prendiamo sugli angoli ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Per fortuna è arrivato prestissimo. Però che palle.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora sì che si vedrà di che pasta siamo fatti.


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

QUello che non doveva succedere, andare sotto


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

pure il gol di mubarak


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

vabbè ci prendono a pallate


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Sulla sinistra ci stanno devastando, si è messa malissimo.
Mentre noi abbiam sciupato 3 azioni offensive con molta leggerezza e pallette a caso, male male male.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Malissimo. Ma poi anche sulla trequarti sempre scelte sbagliate...


----------



## Igniorante (8 Novembre 2020)

E niente, siamo scoppiati


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

E siamo sotto, pazzesco


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quanti stracatzo di gol prendiamo sugli angoli ?



i soliti problemi cronici sempre ignorati in campagna acquisti


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci mancava solo il goal di Barack Obama.


capito cosa volevo dire?


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

E quando mai la recuperi questa? Loro vanno il doppio. L'unica era tenere la porta inviolata e sperare in Ibra.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Gabbia si non tiene Kalinic
Kessie su angolo si perde Barak che segna a porta vuota. I corner sono un problema


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Reazione buona, dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai dai dai.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

mannaia saele


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> capito cosa volevo dire?



L’avevo già capito, ora va recuperata però.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Gol subiti su calcio d'angolo: 3
Gol fatti su calcio d'angolo: 0



Avvio da film horror.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Quanti milioni di calci al sedere vuole Calhanoglu?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Se non si recupera questa l’iceberg che affondò il Titanic ci sembrerà un icecream in confronto a ciò che ci aspetta, occhio.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quanti stracatzo di gol prendiamo sugli angoli ?


 Grazie anche all portiere più forte della galassia che è nullo nelle uscite


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Salame...


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

Il turco é in modalità 2017-2019.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

saele dai........ che scarsone


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Il pallone tra i piedi scotta... Non ho parole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Che errore incredibile di Saelemaekers. Managgia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Buon inizio di leao


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

bella volata di Leao, ma siamo troppo imprecisi


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

ibra i movimenti da 1a punta in area non li fa neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Saele è un pippone


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Metti Rebic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Stiamo creando anche parecchio ma alla fine manca sempre l'ultimo passaggio o controllo. Errori classici quando manca la lucidita.

Comunque il solito gol rocambolesco subito su calcio d'angolo ovviamente non hai aiutato.


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

Calhanoglu che non trova nessuno sottoporta percHé Ibra era a centrocampo


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto Raoul Cremona esce sui corner...


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Noi su angolo non segnamo mai


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Quando Ibra arretra per cercare il pallone davanti resta un buco nero.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

6 mln vuole questo qua.  credici


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Calhanoglu sta tornando a essere un orrore


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Olè turco 7 milioni.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

La balistica.....

Che cialtrone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Saelemaekers sta sbagliando qualsiasi cosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

buon milan ma abbiamo problemi cronici sempre sottovalutati. non si va lontano se sulle palle inattive fai schifo.
ma donnarumma cosa si tuffa che era a un km dalla palla? se stava in piedi la prendeva tranquillamente che sfiga


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

dai dai buon inizio, gol preso a parte. Pareggiamola subito


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu sta tornando a essere un orrore



mi sa che ha rinnovato a sto punto


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Figuriamoci Leao


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Bah 1 calcio d'angolo preso 1 gol.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2020)

È tornato pippaloglu


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Che stupido Kessie che fa fallo in quella zona...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra dominato da Anna Magnani fino ad ora quando nel derby faceva quel che voleva coi centrali interisti.

“Ma lui si allena giocando, non è un problema se gioca tre volte a settimana a 39 anni ” cit.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

No vabbè
Incredibile


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

buonanotte al piffero.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Mamma mia che sfortuna ragazzi

Vediamo se abbiamo le palle o meno


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

2-0 Verona

Finita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

ma che sfiga


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2020)

Niente, siamo morti


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ho parole.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Madonna santa Calabria...


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma * il demonio, ma è possibile?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Direi che i mesi da sogno terminano qui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbe, assurdo. Subiamo gol ridicoli. 

Sui calci piazzati non difendiamo proprio. Calabria una sentenza, maledetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Bah...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ahahah ma non ho parole tutti i calci piazzati


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Sapevo avrebbero fatto gol ancora prima della battuta


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Due calci piazzati due gol. 

Bravo Calabria!
E bravo Kessie a fare fallo in quella posizione di campo


----------



## UDG (8 Novembre 2020)

Possiamo tornare sulla terra


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Mancano 70 minuti, non crolliamo subito


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

Sapevo che era dura... ma così no


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Novembre 2020)

Aie aie aie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Due tiri due reti di cui una su autogoal.

Che altro dire?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Finito tutto.


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Non stiamo giocando male ma questo sono indemoniati


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

Ok dai, godiamoci questa sosta da primi in classifica..il giocattolo si è rotto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Addio.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbè si sapeva che questa sarebbe stata persa. Matematico.
2 tiri e 2 gol questi su 2 calci d'angolo e con 2 deviazioni praticamente.


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

Finisce male


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Ne prendiamo 5 stasera.
Non è tanto il gol sfortunatissimo, ma è il fallo totalmente INUTILE di Kessie, quella gambetta inutile su uno girato di spalle al limite dell'area.
Stiamo facendo una miriade di errorucci incredibili da qualche partita a questa parte, e se fai errori questo è il risultato.
Attacchiamo lenti poco convinti , poco arrembanti, quanto ci manca Rebic dio solo lo sa.
MA non è tutto qui il problema, tutt'altro.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Quanti calcinculo vuole Calhanoglu?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

è finito il culo, ogni tiro prendiamo gol


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

gia finiti a novembre


----------



## Igniorante (8 Novembre 2020)

È stato bello finché è durato, il problema è che è durato molto poco


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

Donnarumma la prendeva..


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

siamo scoppiatissimi, e loro stanno giocando come degli invasati, ovviamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ci massacrano. Stagione compromessa non sappiamo giocare partite con pressione da grande


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Theo in queste condizioni mi fa solo incavolare. Calhanoglu tornato in version 'la turca'. Quanto fa male schiantare di nuovo sulla terra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Donnarumma anticipato da kjaer è simbolico di quanto difendiamo col panico sui calci piazzati


----------



## danjr (8 Novembre 2020)

Buon sesto posto a tutti ragazzi, questi siamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Donnarumma esce, Kjaer la colpisce di testa. L'ha chiamata o no? Che stato confusionale.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> siamo scoppiatissimi, e loro stanno giocando come degli invasati, ovviamente.



Fanno una partita a settimana, hanno fatto due tiri in porta e due gol... che vuoi farci.


----------



## UDG (8 Novembre 2020)

Non è possibile che ibra corre e Leao cammina


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Novembre 2020)

Urge un difensore fisicamente dominante, bravo nel gioco aereo.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Raoul Cremona versione Zoff ovviamente


----------



## smallball (8 Novembre 2020)

Che incubo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Come al solito portieri fenomeni contro di noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

gran parata di donnar... ah no era silvestri


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Raul Cremona le para tutte


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2020)

La Turca comunque non capisco perchè giochi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbe. Calabria fa autogol. Tiro deviato per noi nel incrocio, lo solva.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Silvestri Yaschin ovviamente.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non sappiamo tirare un corner.

Gabbia non riesce mai a beccare la porta di testa


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Che rabbia


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Mitt a Rebic. Subito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque le occasioni le creiamo pure, solo che sprechiamo di tutto.


----------



## Goro (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Raoul Cremona versione Zoff ovviamente



Silvestri è spesso bravissimo, a dire il vero


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

Vi piace l'Europa League senza aver la rosa adeguata?Stasera eccovi le risposte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ci vuole rebic, e subito


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Tiro di Leao deviato, il portiere la salva.
Tiro di un cesso a caso, Calabria devia, autogol.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Perdere per perdere, togliere Saele coso e mettere Rebic. Ora


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai ragazzi bisogna fare gol il prima possibile


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Leao ora sta esagerando


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mitt a Rebic. Subito.



non cambierebbe nulla, con quei pipponi di saele e calabria non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

la turca è tornato il kebabbaro di sempre.  

p.s. ho visto che si sta già scaldando krunic.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ci sta girando NIENTE diciamolo, poi noi ce le cerchiamo eh , ma gli episodi ci dicono tutti male.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

ma cosa si scalda quel cesso di Krunic


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

tutto quello che volete, saremo un pò molli e spompi ma cìè una bella dose di sfortuna dai. Due mezze azioni due gol con rimpalli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non segnamo su calcio piazzato manco a pregare cantonese.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Leao lo vedi subito se non è in partita. Fuori dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Gran gol di kessiè dai


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Kessieeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai Franck!
Dai, fuori le palle!


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai dai dai dai dai


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai dai dai cappero!


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Goooooooooooooooooolllllllll

Kessieeeee*


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Andiamo dai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

*Goooooooooaaaaaaaaalllllllll*


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Gooooool daje franco forza ragazzi riprendiamoli


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai cacchio dai daiiiiiiiiii


----------



## uolfetto (8 Novembre 2020)

il verona attuale è difficile che prenda due gol, in effetti prima della partita mi era balenato il pensiero che un pareggio non sarebbe stato così male.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Forza, rimettiamola in piedi prima della fine del primo tempo


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma 'sti carneadi tipo Zaccagni devono fare i Crujiff della situazione sempre contro di noi?
Che rabbia...


Dai Kessiè!


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

daaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai!


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Kessie... dai *****


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Franck. Daje.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

forzaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Kessié, torniamo in vita. Gol importantissimo. Bravi lui e Saelemaekers.

Come ha fatto a metterlo dentro non lo sa nemmeno lui. Ah, deviato. Siamo sul 1-1 di gol assurdi


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

è girato l'episodio, finiva in fallo laterale il tocco di KEssie


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque un gran gol, tipo Higuain in Milan Atalanta


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2020)

Bravo il Belga


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

Daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

pareggiarla subito!


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Pareggiato la sfiga sulle deviazioni. 
Su ora ribaltarla, facciamo vedere di che pasta siamo fatti.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

il telecronista ha impiegato 5 replay per capire che il tiro andasse sul fondo ed è entrato solo grazie alla deviazione
abbiamo pareggiato la sfortuna sui goal


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Il tempo c'è, ora calma


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma segna asino


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma perché dobbiamo fare ste cose sulle punizioni


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

Hernandez ha sbagliato lo stesso goal di Orsolini prima


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

cacchioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo teo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Theo.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Se vabbè, yashin


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

ma guarda te sto raul cremona maledetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Hernandez non ne azzecca più una, oh.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma Theooooo da zero metri sbaglia! Ma come si, fa???


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Sembrava la parata di dudek su sheva al 120esimo


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Hernandez, peste ti colga!


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Pazzesco sto Raoul Cremona


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto portiere ovviamente...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Theo, Theo, Theo...cosa ti é successo?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

dite a donnarumma di guardarsi i video di silvestri sui corner.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma che si è mangiato Hernandez, bastava un tocco sotto


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Mitt a Rebic, su su


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

sto demi lovato sta rompendo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto zaccagni comunque vuole guadagnarsi il pallone d'oro questa sera


----------



## gabri (8 Novembre 2020)

Bravo Saele, convince sempre di piu!


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

perchè l'arbitro giuda aspettava a dare la punizione ?


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque la situazione non è tanto diversa rispetto all'inizio. Loro lasciano parecchi spazi, le opportunità ci sono. Però non dobbiamo subirne altri in contropiede.....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Dobbiamo fare subito il 2 a 2


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

che razza di punizione batte,tira forte verso la porta


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

non meritiamo di essere sotto per ora


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Ovviamente mai una punizione o angolo in cui segnamo di testa. Mamma mia saranno anni che non ne ricordo uno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra sta dimostrando i 39 anni stasera. Impalato sulle gambe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Telecronista DAZN tedesco: 'Non puoi non fischiare fallo su Ibrahimovic. Fallo netto.'


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Quanto odio Guida


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma che ha fatto Leao?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Che orrore calhanoglu


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ibra sta dimostrando i 39 anni stasera. Impalato sulle gambe.



Se giochi ogni tre giorni a 40 anni succede.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra è cotto come un pero...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

sti angoli rasoterra......che odio.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

non ci credo,un angolo peggio dell'altro
siamo sicuri che il turco sia il migliore sulle palle ferme ?


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Che finta di corpo Leao. Pazzesca


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto Juric sta assumendo anche i tratti somatici di Gasperson


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Con sti corner di Calhanoglu possiamo andare avanti 10 anni senza segnarne uno!
Sono orrendi.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Quanti errori tecnici, cross sbagliatissimi che neanche abate dei tempi d'oro


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma su i calci d'angolo ci alleniamo? Non sappiamo né difenderci, né attaccare


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Per carità un'altra punizione del Verona


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

non si può giocare così male sulle palle inattive. ma che razza di corner tiriamo????????''


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Sui corner ormai ci ho rinunciato.
Ogni corner per gli altri è come un rigore. 
Ogni corner per noi è una rimessa da fondo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quanti errori tecnici, cross sbagliatissimi che neanche abate dei tempi d'oro



Mancanza di lucidità.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

ma tira Ibraaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

E tira Ibra diamine, vogliamo entrare in porta con la palla?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra ma tira


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mancanza di lucidità.



Strano,mi avevano detto che la coppa può solo farci che bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Anche tutti i rimpalli a sfavore oh, è incredibile .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Strano,mi avevano detto che la coppa può solo farci che bene.



Anche a me. Avevano pure detto che fungeva da allenamento come in NBA.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Una squadra deve vincere anche contro la sfortuna


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Dentro Tonali e Rebic su


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

lovato 15M ci caschiamo solo noi


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque se si vuole entrare in Champions queste partite si devono portare a casa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Calhanoglu il peggiore. Da togliere subito


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Per fortuna l'arbitro almeno i cartellini li usa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra non c'è proprio con la testa


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Davanti Leao nettamente il migliore.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra oggi non granché comunque


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

ibra, meta.

si lamenta e basta bruttissimo segno.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Si scalda Rebic, pronto a entrare*


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Giu salemakers, dentro rebic e leao al posto del belga


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Ovviamente Ibra non tira dal limite dell'area però tira le punizioni da centrocampo. Ma dai che cosa fanno.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non servono sti tiri Ibra


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Io queste cose da trenta metri non le capirò mai, neanche se è Ibrahimovic a farle.
Sono proprio senza senso...


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Mah speriamo almeno in un pareggio, comunque per la Champions non ci siamo proprio eh


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu il peggiore. Da togliere subito



quoto, dentro brahim subito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lovato sembra Nesta, zio cane.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

È già tanto finire il tempo sul'1-2 comunque per come si era messa


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Oddio, ci manca solo Conti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Salmonstriker come controllo di palla mi ricorda Piatek.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È già tanto finire il tempo sul'1-2 comunque per come si era messa



Veramente son loro che devono ringraziare questo risultato non certo noi. si stanno solo difendendo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra sta per mangiarsi Calhanoglu


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Vorrei tanto sapere cosa dice la testa a Leao per buttarsi addosso a un avversario in quel modo


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2020)

Fuori la turca dal 1mo del secondo tempo,e 5 mln di calci in culo a lui e al procuratore se si avvicina a casa Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Dovevamo pareggiarla prima del fischio finale, ora è durissima.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Possiamo ancora vincere, a patto di non fare cappellate in difesa. Dentro Diaz e Rebic.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (8 Novembre 2020)

manca Rebic come il pane
....


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Arriviamo al limite dell'area e poi sbagliamo tutto. Incomprensibile. Ibra incluso


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ci credo che perdiamo punti stasera...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

È finita la benzina. Pazienza.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Meno male abbiamo fatto almeno un gol.
Ora fuori la turca, grazie.
Calabria andasse a Lourdes, per favore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

maledetto Calhanoglu, vorrebbe 7 milioni. Gli darei 7 milioni di calci nelle gengive. Fuori a calci subito


----------



## atomiko (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma cosa cazzzz è successo a Theo, irriconoscibile, così è un giocatore inutile


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2020)

Tanto la turca non sarà mai tolto.. questo allenatore pensa più alla depressione dei singoli che alla squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Bisogna come minimo pareggiare, come MINIMO (visto come si era messa), altrimenti qui si rischia non grosso, grossissimo.

Non voglio trovarmi alla quattordicesima giornata con appena 5/7 punti in più di quelli che abbiamo ora, grazie.

E il trend che vedo è quello.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2020)

Si doveva pareggiare prima della fine del primo tempo....


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Fuori Chalanoglu, dentro Rebic. Leao a destra, Rebic sinistra, Saele al cento a recuperar palloni o dentro addirittura Diaz al posto suo.
Perdere per perderle proviamole tutte.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Possiamo ancora vincere, a patto di non fare cappellate in difesa. Dentro Diaz e Rebic.



Se ci va bene pareggiamo. Il Verona 3 gol li ha presi in 6 partite. Di sicuro non li prende in una sola


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Arriviamo al limite dell'area e poi sbagliamo tutto. Incomprensibile. Ibra incluso



Quando sei più cotto di una piadina succedono ste robe.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Male Calha male Bennacer bene Leao. Comunque buona reazione, dai ce la possiamo fare


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma perchè niente recupero? Non erano 30 secondi per gol?


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si scalda Rebic, pronto a entrare*



Speriamo, non vedo chi altro potrebbe dare una scossa....


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai che la rimettiamo in sesto, non so se la vinciamo ma il pari lo prendiamo, ci vuole assolutametne Rebic e spero che Pioli sappia quello che faccia ovvero non togliere Leao che è troppo importante, io lo metterei sulla destra ora.
Giù anche Calhanoglu per Diaz, il turco da quando ha iniziato a pensare solo ai soldi è tornato esattamente quello di prima.
Per me via subito, anche a parametro 0.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Paradossalmente é un primo tempo che in qualsiasi giornata normale si sarebbe chiuso sul 2-0 per noi. Invece oggi abbiamo subito 2 gol assurdi (carambola su calcio d'angolo e carambola con deviazione su punizione) e in avanti é mancata lucidita. Sopratutto a Theo (che gol che ha sbagliato!) e Calhanoglu, anche Ibra sottotono (non soprendete visto che gioca ogni 3 giorni a 39 anni). Arriviamo bene vicino al area per poi sbagliare l'ultimo passo verso la rete.
Sta di fatto che non possiamo continuare di subire le palle alte in questo modo


Sto Silvestri sta perdendo tempo da 20 minuti. Ammonizione? io dico al 75'


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lovato sembra Nesta, zio cane.



no be non ha visto palla con leao lasciamo perdere.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bisogna come minimo pareggiare, come MINIMO (visto come si era messa), altrimenti qui si rischia non grosso, grossissimo.
> 
> Non voglio trovarmi alla quattordicesima giornata con 5/7 punti in più di quelli che abbiamo ora, grazie.



AC Milan 1899... ogni tanto dovresti ascoltare anche gli altri (io spesso ti ascolto  ... il Verona è nettamente migliore del Lilla e ha giocato molto meglio, pur segnando in modo fortunoso in entrambi i casi.

Speriamo di sfangarla.

Chala inguardabile.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

8 coner a 1 per noi. Chi ha fatto gol su calcio d'angolo? Loro. Sta roba mi fa impazzire. 

Togliere Calhanoglu subito e mettere Diaz


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

Però calma, 
quanto disfattismo. 
Ok che il Verona ha preso pochi gol, 
ma non parliamo di baresi Costacurta e Maldini....

Dai su un po’ di fiducia.


----------



## RickyB83 (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ci va bene pareggiamo. Il Verona 3 gol li ha presi in 6 partite. Di sicuro non li prende in una sola



Vero ma io ci credo!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ci va bene pareggiamo. Il Verona 3 gol li ha presi in 6 partite. Di sicuro non li prende in una sola



Ma va. Ogni volta che andiamo in attacco diamo l'idea di poter far gol. Se si calmano i nostri, la raddrizziamo e vinciamo anche. Comunque hanno fatto 2 gol che manco su fifa si vedono.


----------



## David Drills (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dai che la rimettiamo in sesto, non so se la vinciamo ma il pari lo prendiamo, ci vuole assolutametne Rebic e spero che Pioli sappia quello che faccia ovvero non togliere Leao che è troppo importante, io lo metterei sulla destra ora.
> Giù anche Calhanoglu per Diaz, il turco da quando ha iniziato a pensare solo ai soldi è tornato esattamente quello di prima.
> Per me via subito, anche a parametro 0.


Non so se sono i soldi o non ha recuperato bene l'infortunio, ma è tornato la turca


----------



## 7vinte (8 Novembre 2020)

Vantaggio veronese immeritato. Daje


----------



## Ambrole (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci voleva... per il Verona, intendo.
> 
> Forse eviteremo di subire una media di due reti a partita, chissà (da quando è rientrato il Capitone 8 reti subite in 4 partite da lui giocate, ovviamente è un caso per le sue cheerleaders che si sgrillettano su di lui).



Eh le parole di chi ne sa.....


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

I nostri giocatori hanno un muretto al posto della testa, quando la palla colpisce va sempre verso l'alto e mai dove dovrebbe.


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> AC Milan 1899... ogni tanto dovresti ascoltare anche gli altri (io spesso ti ascolto  ... il Verona è nettamente migliore del Lilla e ha giocato molto meglio, pur segnando in modo fortunoso in entrambi i casi.
> 
> Speriamo di sfangarla.
> 
> Chala inguardabile.




Ti dirò, 
ho visto un Lille giocare a calcio, 
Verona no.


----------



## danjr (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Turca comunque non capisco perchè giochi



Se va via a gennaio mi fa un favore, “mister voglio 6 milioni”. Questo ha fatto 10 partite bene in 4 anni... non lo
Voglio più vedere neanche in cartolina


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando sei più cotto di una piadina succedono ste robe.



è una questione di testa e di pallone che scotta


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

fuori il turco e dentro Rebic,non c'è niente da perdere ormai


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto Verona comunque non sta facendo nulla eh. Punteggio che dipende interamente da noi.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando sei più cotto di una piadina succedono ste robe.



Non siamo cotti daje, i primi 15 minuti ci hanno arato e non puoi insistere con il mantra della stanchezza all'infinito.
La realtà è che ci hanno preso le misure ora e che alcuni dei nostri sono tornati a livelli infimi.
Forse dobbiamo iniziare a chiederci se quei mesi post covid erano vero calcio era vero Milan ma soprattutto erano veri avversari.
Ci sono le mezze misure però quindi credo che come sempre la verità stia nel mezzo, non eravamo dei fenomeni non siamo dei pipponi ma di questo passo la champions diventa un ricordo.
Urge fare un secondo tempo da vero MILAN, annichilire il Verona, tornare con cuore e con cattiveria.

Per me la differenza sta tutta in Calhanoglu, era lui la luce era lui il motore, è diventato veramente nullo nel raccordo e triboliamo molto a fare gioco.

Abbiamo in ogni caso giocato non male a parte le solite disattenzioni, la dobbiamo ribaltare assolutamente, forza ragazzi


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

non capisco.....stiamo giocando come se fossimo 0 a 0.....se dobbiamo battere un calcio d'angolo non possiamo metterci 45 secondi......dai......se battiamo una punizione dobbiamo farlo più celermente....tanto per perdere tempo ci pensano loro....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2020)

Abbiamo giocato solo noi, ogni volta che andiamo avanti possiamo far gol e mi dite che il Verona ha giocato meglio? Ma quando mai. Hanno fatto due gol che non si vedono manco su Fifa!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

La vedo male raga. Non ci voleva sta partita...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è una questione di testa e di pallone che scotta



Il pallone che scotta dubito che sia un problema di Ibra, eppure anche lui sta sbagliando molto. Per me è mancanza di lucidità = stanchezza.

Vediamo come va adesso. Se Pioli non butta fuori immediatamente il venditore belga e non mette dentro Rebic con me ha chiuso.


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2020)

Possiamo tranquillamente vincerla, a patto di giocare in 11. Vero Mr. _voglio 6 milioni per rinnovare_?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Ibra non tira dal limite dell'area però tira le punizioni da centrocampo. Ma dai che cosa fanno.



Ibra fa come Ronaldo cioé non segna mai sulle punizioni ma le prende tutte... mah...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

Io sono tranquillo la vinciamo la 3-2 o 4-2


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti dirò,
> ho visto un Lille giocare a calcio,
> Verona no.



Fino allo 0-2 cosa aveva fatto il Lilla?

Al '4 minuto stasera stavamo prendendo gol da Kalinic.

Sulla punizione dello 0-2 ci stavano imbucando di nuovo al '20.

Hanno segnato in modo molto fortunoso, ma si sembra che abbiano impressionato di più gli scaligeri che i francesi, i quali hanno fatto 2 tiri 2 gol..

Sto Verona corre di brutto, non gli stiamo spesso dietro!!


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque non sfruttiamo MAI le occasioni di allungare, sintomo di squadra corta e con giocatori che vivono del momento


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora dentro rebic, ci vuole un gol rapido


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Abbiamo beccato 2 gol su un tiro e mezzo comunque.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Novembre 2020)

Chala inguardabile. Theo cotto. Siamo di fatto in 9.. e abbiamo buttato almeno 3/4 occasioni da mangiarsi le mani


----------



## Devil man (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma questo culo che ha il Verona a noi quando capita....


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lovato sembra Nesta, zio cane.


Tranne in una occasione Leao gli è andato via come ridere...


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

Fino allo 0-2 cosa aveva fatto il Lilla?

Al '4 minuto stasera stavamo prendendo gol da Kalinic.

Sulla punizione dello 0-2 ci stavano imbucando di nuovo al '20.

Hanno segnato in modo molto fortunoso, ma si sembra che abbiano impressionato di più gli scaligeri che i francesi, i quali hanno fatto i primi due gol in modo incommentabile.

Comunque il calcio è come la vita, la ruota gira, ora ci gira contro.

e sto Verona corre di brutto, non gli stiamo spesso dietro!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non siamo cotti daje, i primi 15 minuti ci hanno arato e non puoi insistere con il mantra della stanchezza all'infinito.
> La realtà è che ci hanno preso le misure ora e che alcuni dei nostri sono tornati a livelli infimi.
> Forse dobbiamo iniziare a chiederci se quei mesi post covid erano vero calcio era vero Milan ma soprattutto erano veri avversari.
> Ci sono le mezze misure però quindi credo che come sempre la verità stia nel mezzo, non eravamo dei fenomeni non siamo dei pipponi ma di questo passo la champions diventa un ricordo.
> ...



Verissimo, se la ribalteremo molte valutazioni cambieranno. Perché solo una grande potrebbe ribaltarla in queste condizioni.

Sulla stanchezza che dire, guarda caso tutte le squadre che stanno facendo le coppe europee stanno avendo problemi ma sarà un caso. Così come sono un caso gli errori su errori di un mostro come Ibra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Tranne in una occasione Leao gli è andato via come ridere...



Quando andava su Salmonstriker sembrava un incrocio tra Nesta e Bobby Moore. Ma è il belga ad essere scarso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> e sto Verona corre di brutto, non gli stiamo spesso dietro!!



Questo è.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Fino allo 0-2 cosa aveva fatto il Lilla?
> 
> Al '4 minuto stasera stavamo prendendo gol da Kalinic.
> 
> ...



Scusami ma che partita hai visto? Ci stanno inseguendo su ogni azione, hanno 4 ammoniti per fallo da dietro... di cosa stiamo parlando.
Questi han fatto un tiro e mezzo entrambi su calcio da fermo... hanno avuto una fortuna assurda.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

vediamo se Pioli fa danni coi cambi, sotto con Rebic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Eh le parole di chi ne sa.....



Eh sicuramente con Capitan Ricotta saremmo messi meglio...


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

La prossima c'è il Napoli con Insigne e Mertens pronti a farci gol.
Comunque difesa scarsissima la nostra eh...


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Non si permettesse a far uscire Leao


----------



## UDG (8 Novembre 2020)

Un pò di fiducia, hanno fatto un gol su rimpallo, e uno su deviazione. Non è il bayern o il Liverpool


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Io farei uscire direttamente Ibra, onestamente


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, se la ribalteremo molte valutazioni cambieranno. Perché solo una grande potrebbe ribaltarla in queste condizioni.
> 
> Sulla stanchezza che dire, guarda caso tutte le squadre che stanno facendo le coppe europee stanno avendo problemi ma sarà un caso. Così come sono un caso gli errori su errori di un mostro come Ibra.



La Roma è devastante e gioca con una rosa molto risicata da quel che ricordo, nonostante le coppe.
Il Napoli ha vinto, l'Atalanta ha schiacciato l'INter nel secondo tempo, io le vedo correre altro che.
Se vuoi un po' la juve è altalenante ma lo è da inizio stagione.
La lazio poi recupera sempre al 90esimo schiacciando l'avversario.

Siamo solo noi al momento in difficoltà mentali piu' che altro, perchè il cervello nostro è uno che dire mentalmente instabile è dir poco (il turco).
Non so se hai visto il corner tirato male e basso dopo che Ibra si era arrabbiato con lui sulla punizione calciata male, sintomo di cagotto.
E ancor piu' sintomo di cagotto che quello dopo non si è piu' attentato a calciare e l'ha fatto corto per Salemakers.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Cioè 7 gol subiti di cui 4 su calcio piazzato, che palle


----------



## Ambrole (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh sicuramente con Capitan Ricotta saremmo messi meglio...



Eh non tutti sono forti come Lovato 
Io non so te che calcio guardi, leao lo ha irriso costantemente.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Entra Rebic. Spero non per Leao che è stato il migliore nel primo tempo


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io farei uscire direttamente Ibra, onestamente





L'ho visto davvero fermo, serve Rebic subito.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io farei uscire direttamente Ibra, onestamente



Pure io...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La Roma è devastante e gioca con una rosa molto risicata da quel che ricordo, nonostante le coppe.
> Il Napoli ha vinto, l'Atalanta ha schiacciato l'INter nel secondo tempo, io le vedo correre altro che.
> Se vuoi un po' la juve è altalenante ma lo è da inizio stagione.
> La lazio poi recupera sempre al 90esimo schiacciando l'avversario.
> ...



Noi però siamo gli unici ad aver fatto i preliminari. Per me è una questione sia mentale che fisica, Lambro, non è un aut-aut. Specie Ibra, ricordati quello del derby come si è fumato i difensori interisti, questo pare Piatek.

Kebab sta deludendo tantissimo, poi, hai ragione.


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Fino allo 0-2 cosa aveva fatto il Lilla?
> 
> Al '4 minuto stasera stavamo prendendo gol da Kalinic.
> 
> ...



Ribadisco, 
ha giocato a calcio, 
il Verona mena, è diverso. 
Tra l’altro abbiamo preso gol su palle inattive. 

Comunque non è importante, 
ritengo che si stia dipingendo il Verona come una montagna insormontabile, 
quando sappiamo benissimo che se giocassimo come nel recente passato, 
non ci sarebbe partita. 

Il Verona è una squadra scorbutica, 
mena, la linea difensiva mena come se non ci fosse un domani, 
corrono, pressano, ma rimane una Ferrari che vuole battere una Mercedes...

Se perdiamo abbiamo sbagliato noi, sia chiaro.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Entra subito Rebic, bene cosi. Uscita la turca?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioè 7 gol subiti di cui 4 su calcio piazzato, che palle



4 su calcio piazzato (tre su corner) e 2 su rigore


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Zaccagni mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione...e l'ho visto parecchie volte quest'anno


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io farei uscire direttamente Ibra, onestamente



E ti dico... sarebbe la cosa più intelligente da fare. Oggi è un giocatore in meno, se ne rende conto anche lui secondo me.
Serve da avere in panchina a dare la spinta, ma qui serve gente che corre e recupera palloni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma prima del 22mo secolo riusciremo a capitalizzare un corner?


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi ma come vi passa dalla mente di togliere Ibra??!
Ma seri?? 

Boh


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Dentro Ante dai che la portiamo a casa 4-2 forza Milan!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Entra subito Rebic, bene cosi. Uscita la turca?



Sarebbe l'unico cambio spiegabile. Leao é in palla, Saelemaekers fa le due fasi.


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

super offensivi....in questo secondo tempo


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Leao, Rebic e Ibra tutti insieme. Interessante


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Esce Saele e non Calha... 
Grosso bah.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra cotto o no la può risolvere in ogni momento. Non scherziamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma come fuori Saelemaekers diamine, calha sempre dentro perennemente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> super offensivi....in questo secondo tempo



È l’unica cosa da fare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Ha tolto Saelemaekers e non Calhanoglu. bho, cambio un po strano visto l'importanza del belga nella fase di non possesso.


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Sperando di non prendere altri gol, dobbiamo trovare subito il pareggio.
Più passeranno i minuti e più sarà difficile


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Esce Saelemakers


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Rebic per Saelemaekers.
Leao a destra? Madonna benedetta...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Speriamo bene. Avrei tolto Calhanoglu


----------



## Milanoide (8 Novembre 2020)

Udinese, Lille e Verona.
Io devo dire che ho visto degli avversari molto forti.
Solo con il Lille ci abbiamo messo del nostro.
Contro l'Udinese alla fine la differenza la ha fatta Ibra.
Oggi è troppo altruista.
Non avrei tirato fuori Saelemaekers, ma per non tirare fuori Leao...
Chalanoglu e Hernandez in debito da varie partite


----------



## kekkopot (8 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La prossima c'è il Napoli con Insigne e Mertens pronti a farci gol.
> Comunque difesa scarsissima la nostra eh...


Lo sapevamo già prima che iniziasse il campionato..


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma quale mano


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

NON era mano


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora siamo sbilanciatissimi, attenzione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Fischio assurdo! La tocca col corpo e in ogni caso col VAR dovrebbe far finire l'azione


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Schiena.
Cosa fischia Guida


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Arbitraggio come sempre discutibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Il telecronista del DANZ tedesco continua a non capire le scelte di Guida che non ci assegna punizioni


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Calabria fa schifissimo


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Cosa ha fischiato prima non lo so. Fallo di mano... appena vedono qualche azione strana fischiano


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Vuole che i due esterni puntino i due centrali del Verona già ammoniti, a costo di sacrificare la copertura della difesa.
Bennacer e Kessiè dovranno farsi un c*** così, più del solito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra costantemente dominato da Magnani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio come sempre discutibile



Io la guardo sul DAZN tedesco. Trovare un telecronista piu impraziale é diffilce.
Gia diverse volte ha dichiarato inspiegabili le scelte di Guida di non assegnarci falli (su Ibra e ora su Calabria per esempio)


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ce la possiamo fare daiiiii


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Irritante Ibra oggi eh


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Calabria è una sciagura


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai che li stiamo chiudendo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Quando arriviamo nel area di rigore ci salta il cervello.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Brividi. Zaccagni recupera punti per il pallone d'oro


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Santo Dio che si sono mangiati

Sto Zeccagni pare Messi


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Mamma mia.................


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Si spaccasse un crociato sto cane di Zaccagni.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Graziati.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Calabria portato a spasso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

queste azioni offensive inutilmente elaborate. Ma tirate prima!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Disastro Calabria, DISASTRO. Graziati


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Gol annullato


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Zaccagni versione Maradona e Calabria pessimo mamma santa


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

È buono è buono


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Mamma mia... 
comunque non c'è niente da fare il Verona rimarrà sempre una squadra incubo per noi.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si spaccasse un crociato sto cane di Zaccagni.



Veramente, cavolo, tutti fenomeni con noi.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Secondo me è buono


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2020)

Che cesso Calabria


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

è al limite proprio


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Figuriamoci se li da Giuda


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Sembrava buono, vabbè


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Cosa aspettano a far vedere repliche del azione?! Serie A vergognosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

fuorigioco di cosaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

guarda se sti cani di sky la fanno rivedere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Dal vivo e dal replay sembrava buonissimo


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Annullato... 
Però possiamo segnare


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

sembrava buono


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Gazidis non ha capito.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Anche a me sembrava buono... Replay zero ovviamente


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Annullato... e ti pareva


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

mannaggia al demonio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

0 repliche. Rimango incredulo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Ah non fanno neanche rivedere? Capito


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

si poteva però far vedere il replay con la linea


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto arbitro è un mafioso da paura, ci fischia tutto contro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Lo fanno rivedere? A me sembrava proprio buono


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Pure sfigati siamo


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Con guida al max la pareggiamo


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

che giallo è ?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Nel replay il pallone era in due posizioni diverse contemporaneamente lol


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma che replica é? Calhanolgu non sembrava in fuorigioco.

Guida un killer.


Nuovamente il telecornista tedesco: Giallo esagerato.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Novembre 2020)

Il gol era buono, che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Maledetto Guida


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora iniziano ad essere sempre a terra


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

oddio rebic.................

però stiamo giocando bene e questo mi conforta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Che tiracci


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma che replica é? Calhanolgu non sembrava in fuorigioco.
> 
> Guida un killer.
> 
> ...


Ci espelle qualcuno prima della fine, sicuro come la morte.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Giallo a Dimarco pareva brutto?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Fallo a palla lontana, nulla


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ancora arbitra questo, incredibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Nel replay il pallone era in due posizioni diverse contemporaneamente lol



Magari era fuorigioco, ma il fatto che fino ad ora non hanno fatto una, che sia una!, replica dove si é visto se era fuorigioco o no a me crea piu di qualche dubbio.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Rebic che tira di destra... niente sotto porta siamo troppo confusionari.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora capisco cosa si intende con "cane guida", avevo sempre dato un'interpretazione errata...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Theo non c'e. A stop punto proviamo di nuovo Dalot.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Rebic è lentissimo, Hernandez arriva dopo tre quarti d'ora... Mah


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ha fischiato un fallo di mano inesistente,annullato gol regolare,ammonizione inventata a Bennacer. Ancora una volta arbitro super protagonista


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Almeno un pareggio cavolo dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Per beccarsi un giallo da Guida cosa devono fare quelli del Hellas? Fallo d'ultimo uomo? Mani sulla linea del gol? Boh.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Cosa non ha fatto calhanoglu. Finiva fuori di 8 metri


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Un angolo cristo daiii


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma toglilo sto turcoooo


----------



## kekkopot (8 Novembre 2020)

Guardo Calabria sulla fascia destra e penso: "ma dove vogliamo andare?"


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Almeno un pareggio cavolo dai



E guida che ci sta a fare?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

fuori il kebabbaro alla svelta, dai pioli. 

dentro brahim.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

ragazzi l'arbitro sta facendo bene dai. solo giallo esagerato a bennacer.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Tirone di Pippanoglu. Sparisci, maledetto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Kebab ammuffito


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

uffffff


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Togliete la turca. Basta.
É tornato il giocatore del pre-covid.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

"Buono scambio, Rebic, Leao, Ibra, arriva Calhanoglu..." e finisce l'azione. Toglilo


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Privi di personalità lì davanti non sanno cosa fare col pallone


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi l'arbitro sta facendo bene dai. solo giallo esagerato a bennacer.



manca mezz'ora,non dargli fiducia


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

anche theo deve svegliarsi però....sembra un'ameba.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Theo un altro che dal derby non azzecca nulla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi l'arbitro sta facendo bene dai. solo giallo esagerato a bennacer.



Mancano minimo, minimo 2-3 ammonizioni del Verona, fallo di Mano di Rebic inventato (perche fischiare prima di far finire l'azione?) e un gol annullato sospetto, ma qui il sospetto é sopratutto verso Valeri al VAR

EDIT: Anche Barak si stava cercando l'ammonizione, ma niente.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

stiamo giocando a una sola metà campo ma dobbiamo segnare


----------



## kekkopot (8 Novembre 2020)

Chalanoglu è tornata La Turca... è durato ben poco. 
Con che coraggio può chiedere 6 milioni?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Hernandez imbarazzante più di Kebab


----------



## Milanoide (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quando arriviamo nel area di rigore ci salta il cervello.



Esatto, molte scelte sbagliate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Madonna santa, quando é in queste conzioni Calhanoglu su un azione riesce a sbagliare sia controlle che passaggio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Sta andando proprio come immaginavo, è un momento no già da 2 partite, siamo un pò in calo e poco fortunati

Rebic impalpabile altro che Dybala


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Con i rimpalli in area non ce ne va bene una, che diamine!


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche theo deve svegliarsi però....sembra un'ameba.





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Hernandez imbarazzante più di Kebab



C'è da sperare che non si riveli un fuoco di paglia.

Fino ad ora stagione orribile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Vedi sti due appena sbarcati se non faranno i fenomeni


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

E quando segna.

Mamma mia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Yashin


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

vabbè, chiudiamo tutto dai.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Dentro Diaz e Tonali, cosa aspettiamo.
Fuori Ibra, non si regge in piedi. Piuttosto mettiamo Colombo... non ce la fa più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

finoa abbiamo fatto una buona partita dai. 

ma miccccchia teo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

ma come si faaaaa,lo devi sfondareeee
sono due volte che fai questo piatto debole a piazzare


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Picchiate Hernandez


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Daiiiiiiiiiiiii

Rigore!*


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Cosa si è mangiato theo

Rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Rigore. NON LO TIRI IBRA


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma dai....


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbé Theo fino al 2030 non segna più.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Hernandez sparati. E' il secondo che ti mangi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma sparati theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

THEO, COSA FAI!!! Non ci credo. La tira adosso al portiere con tutta la porta davanti. Due volte in una sola partita. Pazzesco


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

oddio e chi tira?

lovato mama.......


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ci credo.... Stava per redimersi

Ma chi è sto fenomeno??


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Sempre fenomeni sti portieri contro di noi. Vergognosi, che cavolo di parata.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Va beh dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non Ibra, vi prego


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Deve tirare Kessie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

lovato non era ammonito ?
e il giallo qua ?


----------



## medjai (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma non era il secondo giallo a Lovato?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Rigore netto. Dai.

Secondo Giallo per Lovato, no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ho parole


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Netto.


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma come si fa


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

io non guardo. meglio trinità


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Pazzesco

Ibra sbaglia*


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

ma porca puttan.......ma perchè ?


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Scusate ma l'ammonizione? Gli ha tirato un calcione da dietro... questa è espulsione cavoli.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ci sono parole...


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

ma nooooooooooo ancora un rigore sbagliato,ma non glieli possono togliere ?
l'allenatore non ha le palle per dire di non tirare più ?
quanti ne deve sbagliare ?
10 ?
Kessie non ne sbaglia uno da anni !!!


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Voglio spegnere la tv


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Madonna santa


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Direi che dopo questa meta Ibra abbia finito di tirare i rigori quest'anno.
ALLUCINANTE


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Giustamente deve tirare lui, non Kessié che non li sbaglia mai.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Che pagliaccio.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra va**an**lo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Terzo rigore sbagliato. Ibra, dispiace, ma non puoi piu tirare i nostri rigore. Cosi non va bene.



medjai ha scritto:


> Ma non era il secondo giallo a Lovato?



Si! Ovviamente nessuno ci va caso ma col sbaglio di Ibra questa decisione PESA.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

L'ho detto io che era da togliere Ibra. Maledizione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma cosa deve succedere per togliere i rigori a Ibra. Basta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma perché non si arrende ....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

non ci credo dai è uno scherzo


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Incredibile Ibra

Vabbè deve andare così


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma perché li fanno tirare a lui, perché


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Male malissimo Ibra


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra svegliati anche tuuuu


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non esiste. Non esiste


----------



## Milanoide (8 Novembre 2020)

Basta rigori a ibra.
Faccia tutto il resto.


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra ha rotto


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Partita maledetta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Questo rigore ci ammazza


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Lo sapevo, direi basta adesso


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Finita, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Altra partita stregata


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Peccato l'avremmo vinta se segnavamo. 
Comunque era da espellere Lovato.


----------



## Walker (8 Novembre 2020)

Sta scendendo la Madonna in deltaplano davanti casa mia


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Traditi da Ibrahimovic


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Gira male, non c è niente da fare


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

ma se ne vada a fare in qulo pure lui! NON è UN RIGORISTA e non c'è un ********** capace di dirglielo


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

quel goal avrebbe cambiato tutto con metà tempo ancora


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Ovviamente li tirerà lui fino a fine stagione. Deve fare il maschio alfa, chissenefrega se perdiamo le partite intanto.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questo rigore ci ammazza



Avoglia...siamo SFIGATI.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Juric di **** che esulta? Gobbo di ****-


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Sembra il rigore di Donnarumma contro il Rio Ave. Non ci credo.

Theo che sbaglia due volte davanti alla porta, Ibra che sbaglia un rigore in modo clamoroso, Lovato che non si becca la seconda ammonizione.

Che giornata del cavolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

siamo una squadretta, nessuno ha il coraggio di togliere ibra da rigorista.

maldini sveglia.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma percheeeeee non linda tirareeeeee


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Tutti sapevano avrebbe sbagliato..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra come minimo ne deve fare due ora per redimersi


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Vincerla non la vinciamo. Speriamo nel pareggio almeno. Io però non ce la faccio a vederla


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

E' Kessie il rigorista maledetto Ibra, tu fai già tutto il resto!


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dentro Diaz e Tonali, cosa aspettiamo.
> Fuori Ibra, non si regge in piedi. Piuttosto mettiamo Colombo... non ce la fa più.



non è neanche fra i convocati colombo. 

p.s. ma quanto tempo perdono questi ? che palle


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

Non deve battere i rigori!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Donnaromma idiota. Fairplay inventato.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Lovato dove essere espulso comunque, era già ammonito e quel calcione era da giallo


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

fosse solo il rigore , che partitaccia Ibra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Traditi da Ibrahimovic



La deve piantare di essere egoista. Capisco il discorso della classifica cannonieri ma non può costarci punti così. La squadra viene prima.


----------



## Devil man (8 Novembre 2020)

E basta STI RIGORI A IBRA BASTAAAA


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2020)

Brahmin in campionato non lo vede proprio


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra deve farsi da parte quando non è roba sua.


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

Per me può rescindere domani. E' una cosa vergognosa buttare le partite per i suoi capricci, basta! 
UN CALCIATORE NON PUò ESSERE MESSO PRIMA DEL MILAN. NESSUN CALCIATORE


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

PArtita maledettissima, il nostro leader tecnico fin'ora oggi inguardabile, ma perchè ma perchè ma perchè ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

siamo al 70° e ancora 4 cambi da fare, sveglia pioliiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Ancora non ci credo, ha tolto il rigore a Kessiè, che non li sbaglia mai.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Pensate avesse fatto uno dei nostri un fallo cosi...


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Se vabbè, buonanotte


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non possiamo perdere così daiiii. Ottomila azioni offensive e non si segna mai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Per me può rescindere domani. E' una cosa vergognosa buttare le partite per i suoi capricci, basta!



Adesso non esageriamo, senza di lui avremmo la metà dei punti, però i rigori non deve più tirarli.


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Che poi se il portiere la para capirei pure, tirare in curva non è accettabile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

questi hanno fatto mezzo tiro e stanno per portare a casa la partita pazzesco


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

perderne due di fila in casa è roba da Milan di giampaolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Le prossime partite sono a Napoli e a Lille. 
Tempo un implosione totale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Novembre 2020)

Partita maledetta


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra ha un attegiamento di Mer.da oggi. Veramente scandaloso


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Che aspetta a mettere Dalot e Diaz al posto della turca?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Dentro qualcuno


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

meno male che i 5 cambi dovessero favorire le big,questi fanno tutti i cambi e noi uno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che poi se il portiere la para capirei pure, tirare in curva non è accettabile



Infatti, sono rigore, non é che devono sempre essere mirati sotto la traversa.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Novembre 2020)

Vanno messi dalot e diaz


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Se non pareggi neanche su rigore vuol dire che la partita è finita.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

che fa leao,gli va la palla in testa e neanche se ne accorge


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Serviva semplicemente un vice ibra grosso come lui per quando non è in partita o infortunato. Cosa si poteva credere con sol lui di 38 anni e Colombo??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Bravo Theo, Leao...non so cosa abbia provato di fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che poi se il portiere la para capirei pure, tirare in curva non è accettabile



Tra l’altro ha sbagliato pure l’ultimo tirato e pure quello con l’Inter anche se li segnò su ribattuta. Poi con la Lazio era stato parato ma entrò non si sa come, a Luglio. Decisamente non è un rigorista.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se non pareggi neanche su rigore vuol dire che la partita è finita.



Psicologicamente il rigore sbagliato ci ha ammazzato, non la riprendiamo più


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Vanno messi dalot e diaz



Dalot per Calabria e sopratutto Brahim per #LaTurca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma fai sti cambi maledetto


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Che Ciuccio Calabria


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Possiamo togliere Ibra, per favore?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma perché Ibra non prova nemmeno a vincerli oggi i duelli aerei


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro ha sbagliato pure l’ultimo tirato e pure quello con l’Inter anche se li segnò su ribattuta. Poi con la Lazio era stato parato ma entrò non si sa come, a Luglio. Decisamente non è un rigorista.



DEcisamente non lo è piuì. una volta era infallibile e aveva una media molto elevata di 9 su 10 realizzati.
Direi Kessie d'ora in avanti eh.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque era matematico che si perdeva sta partita, scordiamoci ogni anche piccola possibilità remotissima di poter vincere uno scudetto. Speriamo solo di arrivare almeno quarti.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

pure la traversa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbè, la Gialappa's


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> DEcisamente non lo è piuì. una volta era infallibile e aveva una media molto elevata di 9 su 10 realizzati.
> Direi Kessie d'ora in avanti eh.



Ma assolutamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

e ciao.........


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

E' finita su. Si era capito ampiamente dopo il loro primo gol.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbé dai, possiamo spegnere tutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Incredibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Assurdo. Questa partita é veramente assurda.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Pure la traversa. Ahah


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

come ha fatto a segnare qua Ibra ?
a un metro

e questo portiere sconosciuto che si sente Casillas oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

ancora.................... ma è incredibile. 

voglio silvestri. spedite via a calci donnarumma


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma che sfiga, che sfiga...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma il Verona ha fatto il patto col demonio stasera?


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Palo con la Roma , palo contro questi , rigori sbagliatia manetta, miracoli dei portieri....


----------



## Boomer (8 Novembre 2020)

Partita stregata.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

E Silvestri si scopre Yashi. Incredibile. Questa partita é dannata.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

E ancora Yashin


----------



## kekkopot (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque era matematico che si perdeva sta partita, scordiamoci ogni anche piccola possibilità remotissima di poter vincere uno scudetto. Speriamo solo di arrivare almeno quarti.


Incomincio a temere che sia difficile anchei l quarto posto. Unica cosa buona è che sono tutti partiti a rilentio


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

No ragazzi ma oggi cosa è ma ridiamoci sopra per non IMPAZZIRE


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Leao?che incompetente


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

turca sempre dentro. lo odio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Gatto Silvestri partita della vita


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque FATAL Verona non si smentisce mai


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

No vabbè Ibra da solo in mezzo all'area che tira fuori, nell'unico angolo decente.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non meritiamo la sconfitta


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Cosa ha fischiato adesso?cosa?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

C'era Hauge pronto ed ora lo ha rimesso in panchina?! Cosa sta succendendo


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

vergognoso che in un tempo intero a pestare il verona non si fa neanche un goal


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Niente partita e porta stregata oggi, persi l'unico gol fatto non l'abbiamo fatto noi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

oggi l'universo ha deciso che non potevamo vincerla in alcun modo


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

ci stava girando bene da troppo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Guida maledetto


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

ora prendiamo goal mi raccomando dalla punizione da questi


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Turca ancora dentro?


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Madonna, sto Zeccagni in versione Giggs


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Che tristezza


----------



## Milanoide (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma Leao si è scalciato da solo?


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque questa partita è da sfiga assurda, incredibile. 
Non ho mai visto una partita dei gobbi o dell'Inter con una sfiga cosi come la nostra oggi. Veramente... questi non hanno fatto un tiro in porta e portano a casa 3 punti senza sapere neanche come.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Novembre 2020)

Quanti milioni prende Silvestri, 10?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma Hauge non è entrato? Ha tolto solo Leao e NON il turco?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

guida chirurgico fischia ogni minimo contatto per loro + perdite di tempo allucinanti.....ciao core.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Chiedo senza provocare: Quando é l'ultima partita di Donnarumma sul livello di Silvestri oggi o Silvestri contro la Juventus?


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

zaccagni il nuovo suarez


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

È uscito Leao non prendiamo più una palla.Pioli della malora


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Non riesco ad immaginare il pareggio. Il gioco ora lo comanda il Verona


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

zacagni sembra ribery....


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Novembre 2020)

Che delusione...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Chiedo senza provocare: Quando é l'ultima partita di Donnarumma sul livello di Silvestri oggi o Silvestri contro la Juventus?



4 anni fa. abbiamo in porta un mediocre strapagato. anche oggi zero parate su 2 tiri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto Zeccagnaccio oltre ad aver fatto la partita della vita è un grandissimo tuffatore figlio di tr


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Esatto ma Hauge?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> guida chirurgico fischia ogni minimo contatto per loro + perdite di tempo allucinanti.....ciao core.



Proprio cosi. Sottolineo la mancata espulsione di Lovato sul fallo di rigore per somma d'ammonizioni (graziato, casualmete)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra ha buttato l'occasione di riprenderla e magari vincere anche. Maledetto oggi che tu sia maledetto


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

La partita è finita al rigore sbagliato. Ha tagliato le gambe. 
Non puoi tirare un rigore in quella maniera... ha distrutto psicologicamente una squadra. Se avesse segnato questa partita l'avremmo vinta.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

Finita non ci credo piu'


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2020)

Sta sconfitta segna la fine di sta squadra. Perderemo pure a Napoli.


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

sono curioso di capire il recupero.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

E intanto alla Roma inc.ulata come sempre gira bene anche questa giornata


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Novembre 2020)

Udoge se lo sta magnando Diaz


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quanti milioni prende Silvestri, 10?



Mezzo milione l'anno pare, meno di Antonio Donnarumma.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Finita dai. Campionato finito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Chiedo senza provocare: Quando é l'ultima partita di Donnarumma sul livello di Silvestri oggi o Silvestri contro la Juventus?



Da quando Donnarumma non è decisivo? Penso Milan Napoli di due anni fa?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2020)

"Calhanoglu batte bene i calci d'angolo" 
L'ho sentito davvero


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È uscito Leao non prendiamo più una palla.Pioli della malora



era infortunato,zoppicava


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Cioè Hauge non può entrare perché chalanoglu battute meglio le punizioni? Pioli è impazzito?


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ha tolto la turca, incredibile


----------



## Albijol (8 Novembre 2020)

Finita la turca, finito il Milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque vi rendete conto che c'era Hauge pronto ad entrare e Pioli ha cambiato idea per qualche motivo inspiegabile?!
Siamo in confusione totale.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

inaccettabile perdere contro juric,già sento le ore di complimenti per tre giorni


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La partita è finita al rigore sbagliato. Ha tagliato le gambe.
> Non puoi tirare un rigore in quella maniera... ha distrutto psicologicamente una squadra. Se avesse segnato questa partita l'avremmo vinta.



Esatto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Entrata di Rebic ha infastidito quanto un peto


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Come si fa a perdere con sti scarpari. Come si fa...


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

Hernandez in 85 minuti non ha fatto un cross dal fondo,ma che ha ?
attacchiamo solo con Calabria con i suoi cross da 30 metri


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ora segniamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Cioè ha ritardato il cambio di Hauge di 10 minuti. lol


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

wow, ben 5 minuti per hauge.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

ahahaha al 90simo lo toglie,vergognati pioli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Maledetto Kebab


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

#LaTruca un disastro.


A destra ci sono praterie e noi non le sfruttiamo perche abbiamo Calabria che non sa saltare l'uomo, tirare o crossare.


Hauge a meno 3 dalla fine. GENIALATA


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Un assedio e la sfangano sempre loro.
Quanto odio 'sta squadra, quanto li odio.

Bello il tacco della turca in area: mortacci tua!


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Novembre 2020)

Chalanoglu prestazione da 4


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Povero Hauge.
Chalanoglu doveva toglierlo alla fine del primo tempo, lo vedi subito se un giocatore è in giornata o meno.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

e adesso con due umiliazioni di fila andiamo a farci ripassare dall'amico Rino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Maledetto Kebab



Doveva uscire 10 minuti fa. Inspiegabile la scelta di tenerlo in campo. Ha sbagliato ogni singola azione.


----------



## Goro (8 Novembre 2020)

Stasera era l'occasione della vita


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

non c'è il fiato per il forcing.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

va be sconfitta meritata perchè non puoi far tirare ancora i rigori a ibra. ma cos'è dai........

comunque bella prestazione comunque. gran sfortuna.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque vi rendete conto che c'era Hauge pronto ad entrare e Pioli ha cambiato idea per qualche motivo inspiegabile?!
> Siamo in confusione totale.



Secondo il bordocampista, ha ritardato il cambio perchè "il turco stava battendo bene gli angoli".


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

evaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Calabriaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Gooooooooooooollllllllll

Calabria*


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Incrocio dei pali, un rigore tirato alle stelle, due volte Theo solo davanti al portiere, 2 miracoli di Silvestri su LEao deviato e su Ibra su corner.
Loro 1 tiro win.


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Sto U-doggie sembra un giocatore di football americano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Calabria! Non ci credO!

Barak che tocca l'arbitro! Niente ammonizione.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

attenzione all'arbitro che ce lo annulla se può


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Sì, Calabria!


----------



## kekkopot (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque il calo si notava già con l'Udinese.. era abbastanza chiaro che stavamo per mollare. Maledetta EL...


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Vincere vincere vincere, segnare subito


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Grande partita calabria. Se lo merita.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

5 minuti di recupero. Daje


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Assurdo assurdo Calabria


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Novembre 2020)

daiiiiii


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai *****


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Lo annulla. Ibra ha la mano sulla spalla del difensore. Scontato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Ecco che ci si mette il var


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Lo toglie tranquilli


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

non è possibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Goooooooooal


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Adesso lo annulla


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

apposto, ora ce lo toglie sicuro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Grande partita calabria. Se lo merita.



Vero, meno esotico di Theo, ma quest'inizio di stagione gli sta cacando in testa


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma no...


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Lo annulla.....


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Ovviamente annullato... una delle partite più stregate che io abbia mai visto. Pazzesco.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

maledette proteste,non si era accorto nessuno.
quelli chiedono la spinta e scova un braccio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Era ovvio


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Figurati se poteva avere un lieto fine sta partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma dai cos'è


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2020)

Ritirare la squadra.

RITIRARE LA SQUADRA.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbè non ho parole HAAHHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

io mi ammazzo stasera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ecco che ci si mette il var



Il VAR che casualmente non abbiamo ancora visto per il gol annullato a Calhanoglu


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

noo non ci credo dai vabbè vado a letto


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Il solito cane dell'AIA. Tutti a medicine.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Si era visto subito, peccato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Bisogna aspettare Pirlolandia.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Lo sapevo io, ce l'aveva attaccato era palesemente involontario

Oggi alla Juventus che l'ha presa palesemente di braccio manco il var


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ciao core


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque una partita assurda, senza parole.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Come odio Juric, spero che stasera lo colga un covid fulminante


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibraaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

ssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Adesso siiiiii Silvestri ciupaaaaaaaaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

annullalo figlio di tro.ia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

*Gooooooooooooolllllllll

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

al 92' fa la prima galoppata,alleluja Hernandez


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Mamma mia che roba....


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il VAR che casualmente non abbiamo ancora visto per il gol annullato a Calhanoglu




Lo hanno mostrato. Era fuorigicoo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Se ci fossero altri cinque minuti la vinceremmo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Vincere


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Che partita.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Annulla pure questo, pezzo di sterco!


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Godoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Brahim non era in fuorigioco?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Annulliamo anche questo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

No ragazzi vabbè... Alla PRIMA azione sul fondo di Hernandez... MALEDETTO

IBRAAAAA


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

mamma mia che partita. porca miseria.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Ignorante Rebic, passala!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Non darla a Donnarumma! Ma cosa fatte?!


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma che fai le rovesciate asino


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

cosa fai Calabria di rovesciata ?
giocala


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2020)

Non sanno nemmeno loro come hanno preso sto punto a San Siro sti scappati di casa


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Calabria bomber sta diventando 

Mi ricordo Abate che non azzeccava mai ne cross ne porte


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

ecco guida che dà il fallo al contrario e finisce la partita,bravo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Guida maledetto FDP! Un assassino


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Finita. Stregata


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Faccia di m guida


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

che voglia di bestemmiare. 2 settimane con sto peso non le reggo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fai le rovesciate asino



Allucinante


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Aver portato via un punto da qui oggi sembra tanta roba considerando come si è messa sta partita. Assurda.


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2020)

da LEGEA a GEA è un attimo



>


----------



## Goro (8 Novembre 2020)

Si gode giusto per aver rovinato la festa a Juric


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Oggi con il rigore segnato, la vincevamo facile. Partita assurda


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

dai ragazzi il mani c'era. ce la siamo mangiati tutta noi con il rigore e la sfiga.

prendiamo quello che marcava ibra di testa nel 1o tempo va.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Grandissimi ragazziiii


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma come si fa a non vincere una partita così... che nervoso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Cioè questi hanno costruito una squadra di scarpari mazzolatori alti 2 metri e con 90 chili di muscoli ciascuno

Pareggiano a San siro


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2020)

Meritavamo la vittoria.


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque ottima partita. Tra guida,Silvestri e la sfiga oggi era dura.


----------



## diavolo (8 Novembre 2020)

Auguro il peggio a Guida e al Verona.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

A me il Milan è piaciuto oggi, se la rigiocassimo 50 volte la vinceremmo noi ogni volta.


----------



## Kayl (8 Novembre 2020)

Il Verona fa melina per 45 minuti e Compagnoni "pareggio meritato", con UN TIRO IN PORTA.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusami ma che partita hai visto? Ci stanno inseguendo su ogni azione, hanno 4 ammoniti per fallo da dietro... di cosa stiamo parlando.
> Questi han fatto un tiro e mezzo entrambi su calcio da fermo... hanno avuto una fortuna assurda.



nel primo tempo mi è piaciuto di più il Verona, che poi, come a Torino, l'ha sfangata


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Sta sculata il Verona non la scorda più, pazzesco. 
Direi però che la reazione della squadra c'è stata, è la cosa più importante.
Ah, basta rigori per Ibra


----------



## Igor91 (8 Novembre 2020)

Poteva finire 4-5 a 0 per noi, ma ci portiamo questo 2 a 2 che, per come si erano messe le cose, è sacro.

Oggi manco con le mani entrava.


----------



## David Drills (8 Novembre 2020)

Pazzesco nn prendere 3punti stasera, peggio che contro quegli altri sculati della Roma.


----------



## braungioxe (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ci capiterà più di guadagnare punti nella stessa giornata su lazio,juve,Atalanta e inter... Mah
Questa doveva essere vinta per forza


----------



## kipstar (8 Novembre 2020)

due punti persi.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Rigore sbagliato, gol annullato, traversa.
Gol loro con un autogol.
Io impazzisco.
Per come si è svolta è un punto guadagnato ma pagheremo il fatto di non aver sfruttato quest'occasione per allungare sulle altre.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ma su Leao era rigore?
Non l'hanno fatto rivedere ma si è infortunato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

Verona da serie b dai, squadraccia immonda.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

Una grande fuga sprecata, si vedeva comunque nelle ultime partite che mostravamo segni di stanchezza e la vittoria ad Udine è stata un miracolo di Ibra. Ibra che stasera, purtroppo, ha cacciato la scienza solo nei minuti finali ma ci sta dai...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi abbiamo distrutto il Verona ed usciamo col pareggio solo per una sfortuna mai vista in un campo da calcio.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Vabbe ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Il verona ha giocato i primi 8 minuti e basta, fosse finita 8-2 per noi nulla da dire. Ma sopratutto spiegatemi perché Lovato sul fallo da rigore non è stat ammonito e quindi espulso


----------



## Boomer (8 Novembre 2020)

Un pareggio ampiamente meritato. Peccato perchè si poteva vincere tranquillamente.

Partita stregata. Ibra è un giocatore pauroso ma non deve calciare i rigori.


----------



## Anguus (8 Novembre 2020)

Due punti persi per colpa di Ibrahimovic e non ho problemi a dirlo, col 2-2 al 65' la portiamo a casa in ciabatte! Assolutamente da chiarire il discorso sui rigoristi, è inconcepibile che ogni calcio piazzato, ogni rigore lo debba battere lui con presunzione per mandare puntualmente il pallone al terzo anello. Il MILAN viene prima di chiunque.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Oggi con il rigore segnato, la vincevamo facile. Partita assurda



La sensazione è quella, li avremmo distrutti da quel momento e invece ci abbiamo messo tanti, troppi minuti a riprenderci da quella doccia freddissima


----------



## hiei87 (8 Novembre 2020)

E' l'ora di fare un po' la voce grossa. Com'è possibile che le romane a livello di peso societario ci sovrastino? Non si può stare sempre zitti e subire, sono anni che valiamo meno di zero.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma su Leao era rigore?
> Non l'hanno fatto rivedere ma si è infortunato



Arbitra guida, non ci fischierbbe nulla in ogni caso


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Oggi due punti persi, poche balle. Non voglio sentire parlare di sfortuna. 

Il Verona ha lasciato praterie dal primo minuto. Noi abbiamo concretizzato poco perché abbiamo sbagliato per decine di volte cose banali come passaggi ravvicinati, agganci, controlli di palla. 

È mancata lucidità a livello mentale perché la squadra fisicamente è in riserva (anche se oggi comunque eravamo messi meglio di Udine e dell'EL). Situazione totalmente autoinfilitta dalla decisione folle di affrontare l'EL coi titolari invece di snobbarla completamente. Così buttiamo via la stagione.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

No vabè partita fuori da ogni logica mai vista nella storia del calcio, 33 tiri in porta contro 3, un rigore sbagliato , parate INCREDIBILI del loro portiere, un assedio pazzesco , un gol annullato col Var al 90esimo e ne ricaviamo un 2 a 2 col Verona.

Ibra croce e delizia, alla fine cosa gli vuoi dire è sempre decisivo è sempre lui.

Per il resto dopo le urla sgauinate fatte al 2 a 2 devo dire che la montagna ha partorito un topolino, abbiamo creato tantissimo contro una difesa super arcigna, poteva e doveva finire minimo 6 a 2 se tutto fosse girato a dovere.

Rimangono terrificanti amnesie difensive che ci stanno accompagnando in questi tempi e il turco che è ufficialmente il grande problema di questo Milan, anche perchè Brahim Diaz mi sembra lontanissimo dall'essere in grado di sostituirlo a dovere.

Se il turco riprende a giocare noi si torna a vincere, se mantiene questo livello di prestazioni noi faremo sempre sempre fatica perchè non c'è l'uomo adatto a sostituirlo.


----------



## Wetter (8 Novembre 2020)

2 tiri in porta di cui un autogol.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2020)

Due punti buttati per me. Questa era una partita da vincere soprattutto dopo l'allineamento dei pianeti di oggi pomeriggio.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Auguro il peggio a Guida e al Verona.



Ci sono anch'io.

Sti fenomeni li voglio vedere con le altre.

Al cane in giallo, come ogni domenica, ormai non so più cosa augurare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Novembre 2020)

2 volte Theo 1vs1 col portiere..il rigore..yashin Silvestri..un incrocio mille mila occasioni e due goal presi di carambola...speriamo di aver esaurito la sfiga stasera. Cmq bravi ragazzi!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

questa partita se fosse finita 5-1 non ci sarebbe niente da dire. Che sfortuna incredibile


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Silvestri mi sta antipatico come pochi..ma con quale coraggio perdi tempo dal 25esimo del primo tempo? Io ho contato con precisione ed ad ogni rimessa dal fondo o punizione ha perso 30 secondi


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2020)

Peccato per il risultato, ma di gran lunga la migliore prestazione dell'anno finora.

Ero molto preoccupato prima di questa partita, invece abbiamo fatto una prova strepitosa che mi rassicura parecchio sul tipo di stagione che faremo.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

prendere Ibra e metterlo nella camera iperbarica di Vegeta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il Verona fa melina per 45 minuti e Compagnoni "pareggio meritato", con UN TIRO IN PORTA.



90 minuti di lodi a questa squadraccia, skyfo non si smentisce mai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma su Leao era rigore?
> Non l'hanno fatto rivedere ma si è infortunato



Tanto Ibra avrebbe mandato in curva anche quel rigore.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lovato perche non è stato espulso????????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Silvestri mi sta antipatico come pochi..ma con quale coraggio perdi tempo dal 25esimo del primo tempo? Io ho contato con precisione ed ad ogni rimessa dal fondo o punizione ha perso 30 secondi



Ha una faccia da schiaffi mica da poco...


----------



## Milanoide (8 Novembre 2020)

Perplesso da questo Hernandez che da il meglio agli ultimi istanti. Chissà cosa gli gira per la testa.
Calabria ubriacato da Zaccagli quasi tutta la partita, ma alla fine è venuto fuori. Peccato per il gol annullato.
Hauge rimane un po' impalpabile, speriamo si ambienti presto.
Buona reazione finale.
Ora serve recuperare forze e lucidità sperando non vi siano infortuni nelle nazionali


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ci manca un rosso, un altro rigore e il gol annullato a calabria con la nuova regola dei falli di mano era regolarissimo! INFAMI

Ibra basta rigori e punizioni... col cuore... veramente hai rotto


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Mi raccomando, ora mandiamo leao rotto in nazionale, hauge in nazionale invece di dargli 2 settimane di tempo per ambientarsi col mister..


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2020)

Partita che era non da vincere, ma da stravincere.
Mi sembra 15 calci d'angolo, 10 palle gol, rigore sbagliato, traversa, gol annullato.
Assurdo, ma partite stortissime e maledette capitano in un campionato.
Magari con l'Udinese se finiva 1-1 ci stava pure, ma l'abbiamo vinta.
Dobbiamo continuare a pedalare


----------



## mil77 (8 Novembre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Due punti persi per colpa di Ibrahimovic e non ho problemi a dirlo, col 2-2 al 65' la portiamo a casa in ciabatte! Assolutamente da chiarire il discorso sui rigoristi, è inconcepibile che ogni calcio piazzato, ogni rigore lo debba battere lui con presunzione per mandare puntualmente il pallone al terzo anello. Il MILAN viene prima di chiunque.



Vero. La squadra ha dominato ma ibra fino a al 90 peggiore in campo. Oggi non abbiamo vinto x colpa sua. E spero con oggi non tiri più rigori


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

Facciamo una petizione per chiedere Kessie rigorista...
A me Ibra dal dischetto non fa star tranquillo.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha una faccia da schiaffi mica da poco...



Infatti, una faccia da ca***.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Sta partita mi ha ricordato Spal-Milan di quest'estate, forse questa è ancora più clamorosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Novembre 2020)

Due punti gettati via, Verona più fortuna che anima dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ci manca un rosso, un altro rigore e il gol annullato a calabria con la nuova regola dei falli di mano era regolarissimo! INFAMI
> 
> Ibra basta rigori e punizioni... col cuore... veramente hai rotto



La nuova regola del fallo di mano in attacco ahimè dice che se la tocchi è fallo


----------



## Walker (8 Novembre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ci sono anch'io.
> 
> Sti fenomeni li voglio vedere con le altre.
> 
> Al cane in giallo, come ogni domenica, ormai non so più cosa augurare.


Non capisco perché ogni volta dovete fare come gli arabi, che quando devono maledire qualcuno tirano in ballo il cane, che è una delle migliori creature del pianeta.
Piuttosto paragonerei sti mafiosi ai vermi, e di quelli più ripugnanti.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Novembre 2020)

Pazzesca sta partita, i gufi ce l'hanno tirata. Una vittoria con due, tre goal di scarto sarebbe stato il minimo per quanto visto in campo. Purtroppo avevamo la grande occasione di coltivare un sogno e l'abbiamo fallita. Torniamo con i piedi per terra perché la prossima a Napoli sarà difficilissima.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Novembre 2020)

Buona partita, tanta sfortuna.

A chala per il rinnovo offrirei la metà di quel che guadagna zaccagni, perché il valore è quello.
Siccome si parlava di Interesse per Lovato direi che possiamo tranquillamente lasciarlo dove è.
Magnani piuttosto finché è stato in campo ha azzerato ibra


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Novembre 2020)

per come si era messa è 1 punto d'oro, ma col senno di poi la potevamo vincere. 

che rabbia il solito cane di un arbitro, quel faccia di melma di silvestri che fa belle parate, theo che si fuma 2 occasioni facili, il rigore, la traversa.....

impazzisco.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Il verona ha giocato i primi 10 minuti e basta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

CAressa: Il Verona ha meritato il pareggio. MA questo dove vive?


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Novembre 2020)

Mai vista una cosa simile


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Novembre 2020)

Grandissimi i nostri ragazzi! Era la classica partita che perdi tra rigore sbagiaito e miracoli di sto bast.ardo di Silvestri.
Amo questi ragazzi hanno cuore hanno grinta. Grande Milan!!!!


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Reazione da grande squadra, vale più questo pareggio delle prime vittorie. Non soddisfatto certo del risultato ma ci siamo, siamo forti ..malgrado tutto traversa gol annullati rigore sbagliato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Ricapitoliamo: due tiri in porta del Verona e due reti, due goal annullati, due sbagliati da Theo davanti al portiere, un rigore sbagliato da Ibra e un incrocio dei pali colpito sempre da Ibra, più un altro miracolo di Silvestri sullo svedese. 


È stata una partita, senza esagerare PER NULLA, come Istanbul.

Cosa gli vuoi dire ai ragazzi? Con una sfiga così anche i Reds di Klopp avrebbero massimo pareggiato. 

Ma la squadra c’è e oggi l’ha dimostrato senza equivoci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Peccato per il risultato, ma di gran lunga la migliore prestazione dell'anno finora.
> 
> Ero molto preoccupato prima di questa partita, invece abbiamo fatto una prova strepitosa che mi rassicura parecchio sul tipo di stagione che faremo.



si si grande prova con gli 11 titolari l'ho detto prima della partita che mi aspettavo una grande prestazione e così è stato.

MA 14 corner a 1 e segnano loro. rigore sbagliato, l'ennesimo. sta rona NON VA BENE.
punti che pesano


----------



## Dexter (8 Novembre 2020)

Non ricordo una partita di campionato dove abbiamo dominato così...da anni. Ora Juric in conferenza dirà pareggio meritato. Comunque siamo scarsissimi davanti alla porta.


----------



## danjr (8 Novembre 2020)

c’è stata una bella reazione dai


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque tralasciando tutti gli episodi.... cavoli ci abbiamo creduto fino alla fine comunque nonostante tutto.
Salvo l'atteggiamento della squadra, male Pioli oggi sui cambi e sul fatto di far tirare ancora i rigori a Ibrahimovic che sul dischetto vuole ogni volta scatenare la rabbia e la "supremacy" invece di usare il cervello.


----------



## bmb (8 Novembre 2020)

Ci sta girando malissimo. Abbiamo fatto una bella partita, il Verona ha tirato in porta mezza volta e l'abbiamo acciuffata solo al 93'.


----------



## Devil man (8 Novembre 2020)

Questa partita la avremmo vinta se Kessie calciava quel maledetto rigore c'è poco da girarci in torno.... potevamo pareggiare e avevamo ancora 30 minuti per l'assalta finale... BASTA Ibra ora deve lasciare i rigori a KESSIE!!! e basta con le scuse..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2020)

Caressa che esordisce dicendo che il Verona ha meritato il pareggio...


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Novembre 2020)

Se fosse finita 5-2 il risultato sarebbe stato stretto.
Purtroppo queste partite capitano quasi tutti gli anni e spesso le si perdono.
Da apprezzare almeno la reazione, dopo lo 0-3 con il Lille e 0-2 dopo pochi minuti, dopo il rigore sbagliato da Ibra e il goal annullato, siamo riusciti comunque a pareggiare, il carattere non ci manca.

Però rosico tantissimo.

Silvestri pallone d'oro 2020 senza discussioni. Basta questa partita.


----------



## atomiko (8 Novembre 2020)

Ibra non deve tirare più i rigori, Theo ritorna quello di un tempo altrimenti dentro Dalot, Chala il rinnovo a calci in culo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Oggi poi non l'abbiamo rimontata anche per i cambi. Non mettere hauge fino al 90' una follia. Calhanoglu dentro fino al 90' anche peggio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Peccato per il risultato, ma di gran lunga la migliore prestazione dell'anno finora.
> 
> Ero molto preoccupato prima di questa partita, invece abbiamo fatto una prova strepitosa che mi rassicura parecchio sul tipo di stagione che faremo.



Idem, caro Lineker. La squadra c’è, assolutamente. Quando forze superiori ti sono avverse come oggi però puoi farci poco. Ma la reazione è da SQUADRA VINCENTE.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Novembre 2020)

Mi ha ricordato molto la partita con la spal..stessa dinamica..per me due punti buttati..con un dominio del genere devi prendere i tre punti.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La nuova regola del fallo di mano in attacco ahimè dice che se la tocchi è fallo



Aveva più senso il fallo sul difensore. il mani è na cavolata clamorosa. messo così non la poteva mai levare neanche volesse... c'era il difensore. Fischiami fallo sul difensore e son d'accordo, mani mai


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Che gli vuoi dire per questo pareggio. Poteva finire 6-2 e invece va a finire che ci si può accontentare per come sia finita.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Il verona ha giocato i primi 8 minuti e basta, fosse finita 8-2 per noi nulla da dire. Ma sopratutto spiegatemi perché Lovato sul fallo da rigore non è stat ammonito e quindi espulso



mistero della fede, espulsione mancata scandalosa


----------



## Alfred Edwards (8 Novembre 2020)

Con Rebic siamo una squadra, senza siamo tutta un'altra roba. Robetta.


----------



## markjordan (8 Novembre 2020)

verona bestia nera forever cogiuda


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2020)

Direi che abbiamo pareggiato la fortuna avuta col Rio Ave.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Questa partita la avremmo vinta se Kessie calciava quel maledetto rigore c'è poco da girarci in torno.... potevamo pareggiare e avevamo ancora 30 minuti per l'assalta finale... BASTA Ibra ora deve lasciare i rigori a KESSIE!!! e basta con le scuse..



Ovvio avremmo vinto. Sarebbero morti dentro gli scaligeri.


----------



## malos (8 Novembre 2020)

Bravi tutti.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

qualcuno che mi spieghi la mancata espulsione per doppio giallo di lovato? fallo del rigore come può non essere giallo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che gli vuoi dire per questo pareggio. Poteva finire 6-2 e invece va a finire che ci si può accontentare per come sia finita.



Quoto, manco sono arrabbiato per la partita, a me il Milan è piaciuto parecchio oggi e non mi aspettavo che giocasse così dopo la partita contro il Lille.
Classica partita in cui non segni manco con le mani, capita.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricapitoliamo: due tiri in porta del Verona e due reti, due goal annullati, due sbagliati da Theo davanti al portiere, un rigore sbagliato da Ibra e un incrocio dei pali colpito sempre da Ibra, più un altro miracolo di Silvestri sullo svedese.
> 
> 
> È stata una partita, senza esagerare PER NULLA, come Istanbul.
> ...



Mentre finiva ho detto la stessa identica cosa, Istanbul, una partita maledetta di quel livello forse anche peggiore stasera, nella singola partita dico perchè è ovvio che quella partita è un dark hole nella mia memoria e lì deve stare sempitura.

Aggiungi anche Yashin che para il tiro deviato da Leao nel primo tempo e mettiamoci pure mille tiri ribattuti mentre l'unico loro tiro da fuori area deviato da calabria in gol.

Finita la rabbia cmq mi ritengo soddisfatto del nostro finale, forse favorito dall'uscita di Magnani che era dominante su Ibra, uscito lui siamo tornati a ad appoggiarci col lancio lungo sullo svedese con buona efficacia e sono nate molte situazioni pericolose.

Cmq il Verona è una squadra solidissima, li abbiamo messi tremendamente in difficoltà nel secondo tempo, prendiamoci il buono e speriamo di andare a Napoli a fare una partita come si deve che a Napoli da una vita non ne facciamo, il 2 a 2 di luglio non fu una bella partita nostra e fummo fortunatelli se non ricordo male.
Ci vuole una grande prestazione sul livello del secondo tempo di stasera.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque risultato negativo a parte, la reazione mentale c'è stata. Un pò meno nel gioco ancora troppo casinoso


----------



## Igniorante (8 Novembre 2020)

Pareggio agrodolce, per parecchi motivi.
Ci portiamo via, di positivo, la reazione della squadra ed una buona prestazione nel secondo tempo che con un po' più di fortuna ci avrebbe portato i 3 punti.
Di negativo, alcuni elementi decisamente sotto tono, i cambi tardivi ed il grave errore di aver regalato il primo tempo agli avversari.
Questi ce li dovevamo mangiare già nei primi 20 minuti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Novembre 2020)

Non so cosa dire, visto il momento forse ci è andata di lusso, contando anche che il Verona gioca sempre con tutti

Ma visto che hanno pareggiato tutti, visto che comunque abbiamo avuto tante occasioni da gol, questa è proprio un occasione persa.

E la Roma zitta zitta và e alla Juventus non fischiano rigori contro per partito preso.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> qualcuno che mi spieghi la mancata espulsione per doppio giallo di lovato? fallo del rigore come può non essere giallo?



Hai perfettamente ragione, come non mi spiego neanche l'intervento su Leao quando si è fatto male e non mi spiego per bene il gol annullato a Ibra, non si era detto che il fallo di mano non contava più se la palla colpiva la mano in un gesto naturale ? Ha saltato, ha appoggiato un po' il braccio sull'avversario ma nulla di grave, la palla ha toccato la mano dopo il suo colpo di testa, come si fa ad annullarlo?
Fortuna che ha segnato dopo pochi minuti però non mi va giù.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Io vi chiedo una cosa: La partita é finita. Qualcuno ha visto un fermoimmagine o replica del gol annullato a Calhanoglu? Nella partita nemmeno una replica. Sta cosa puzza parecchio. Il gol di Ibra invece per me era da annullare, purtroppo.

Partita difficile da commentare. Maledetta, con Yashin in porta da una parte (ovviamente quella opposta), un rigore sbagliato in modo orrendo, traverse, Theo che sbaglia due volte con la porta davanti, gol del Verona rocamboleschi. Peggio di cosi é difficile.

Ma quello che mi fa indemoniare é come ha diretto la partita Guida. Lovato perche non é stato espulso dopo il fallo di rigore? Sarebbe stata la sua seconda ammonizione, invece fu graziato. Bennacer ammonito per un minimo contatto mentre DiMarco che lo scalcia da dietro viene graziato. Sulle ammonizioni oggi generalmente al Verona ne mancano 4-5. Queste decisione pesano parecchio in una partita come questa. 
Poi nel finale di partita ad ogni minimo contatto era fallo. Solito protagonismo.



emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Lovato perche non è stato espulso????????



Perche non portava la maglia rossonera, semplice.


----------



## markjordan (8 Novembre 2020)

comunque raga calabria e' cresciuto di brutto
ok il 20 l'ha fatto impazzire ma era un mostro , ma chi e' Cruyff ?

il fuorigioco l'hanno mostrato con un fermoimmagine , 10cm , ma senza rivederlo non mi fido , tutte storte comunque 
calci da fermo male pero'


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io vi chiedo una cosa: La partita é finita. Qualcuno ha visto un fermoimmagine o replica del gol annullato a Calhanoglu? Nella partita nemmeno una replica. Sta cosa puzza parecchio. Il gol di Ibra invece per me era da annullare, purtroppo.



Ti sei perso il fotogramma , l'han fatto vedere che era avanti di 30 cm con le due righe blu e rossa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mentre finiva ho detto la stessa identica cosa, Istanbul, una partita maledetta di quel livello forse anche peggiore stasera, nella singola partita dico perchè è ovvio che quella partita è un dark hole nella mia memoria e lì deve stare sempitura.
> 
> Aggiungi anche Yashin che para il tiro deviato da Leao nel primo tempo e mettiamoci pure mille tiri ribattuti mentre l'unico loro tiro da fuori area deviato da calabria in gol.
> 
> ...



Amen, la squadra c’è amico mio, c’è alla grandissima, poi ripeto, in una serata come stasera con tutte queste sfighe probabilmente anche i Reds attuali l’avrebbero pareggiata al massimo, e non lo dico per esagerare.

Ma ci siamo, eccome se ci siamo.

Dopo stasera posso dirlo senza esitazioni: il quarto posto è l’obiettivo MINIMO, non massimo, e con un acquisto a Gennaio azzeccato tra ala destra e difensore centrale lotteremo per vincere.

Dopo stasera non ho dubbi, chi ce li ha amen.

Ma tra Udine e Verona gli scorsi anni, in due partite come queste (ad Udine per la condizione fisica e oggi per la sfiga), avremmo fatto un punto, non quattro.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

C’è da dire che la squadra ha alzato il livello giocando di nervi, grazie alla confusione creata da Rebic e al dominio fisico di Ibra. Non possiamo prescindere da loro.


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2020)

Bravo Ibra che il prossimo lo lascia a Kessie


----------



## Igniorante (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che la squadra ha alzato il livello giocando di nervi, grazie alla confusione creata da Rebic e al dominio fisico di Ibra. Non possiamo prescindere da loro.



Ottimo spunto, purtroppo non è una nota positiva, se vogliamo dominare dobbiamo farlo a mente fredda e con cognizione di causa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che la squadra ha alzato il livello giocando di nervi, grazie alla confusione creata da Rebic e al dominio fisico di Ibra. Non possiamo prescindere da loro.



farli impazzire con l'intensità era la sola via... gicare con calma li avrebbe favoriti. Auguro il peggio alla ***** che ogni volta che parava (in piedi) si accartocciava, si metteva in posizione fetale 30 secondi e poi baciava la palla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso il fotogramma , l'han fatto vedere che era avanti di 30 cm con le due righe blu e rossa.



Lo hanno messo per tipo 5 secondi che non si ha avuto tempo di capire niente (la linea non sembrava in linea col difensore e un altro utente qui ha scritto che c'erano due pallon in quel immagine).

Almeno io sono rimasto abbastanza perplesso dalla gestione di questo fermoimmagine. 
Uno chiaro non per un po di tempo non lo hanno proprio messo.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Da chiarire il contatto in area su Leao, che poi si è infortunato(quindi penso che un minimo di fallo ci sia stato) e il goal annullato a ibra..


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ottimo spunto, purtroppo non è una nota positiva, se vogliamo dominare dobbiamo farlo a mente fredda e con cognizione di causa.



non in una partita come questa... per come ci siamo arrivati e per come era messa. giocarla con intensità e cattiveria era l'unica cosa da fare


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ottimo spunto, purtroppo non è una nota positiva, se vogliamo dominare dobbiamo farlo a mente fredda e con cognizione di causa.



Infatti era sott’inteso. Questo perché Calha ha abbassato nettamente il livello delle prestazioni e il duo a metacampo è in difficoltà. Metti che Tonali non è pronto e forse uno come Baka (non necessariamente lui) avrebbe fatto comodo.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo hanno messo per tipo 5 secondi che non si ha avuto tempo di capire niente (la linea non sembrava in linea col difensore e un altro utente qui ha scritto che c'erano due pallon in quel immagine).
> 
> Almeno io sono rimasto abbastanza perplesso dalla gestione di questo fermoimmagine.
> Uno chiaro non per un po di tempo non lo hanno proprio messo.



io ho fermato con il replay di sky anche e ho visto che era leggermente avanti anche senza le righe, quello l'han preso giusto.


----------



## Marco T. (8 Novembre 2020)

Dico la mia ragazzi. Secondo me se Ibra segna il rigore la vinciamo sicuramente. Ibra oggi male sin da inizio troppo nervoso l'atteggiamento non mi piaciuto e spero che da oggi in poi il rigorista sarà Kessie. Il gol annullato secondo me è giusto con le regole di oggi chi sia stato annullato. L'arbitro oggi non centra dai siamo seri. Partita stregata purtroppo due punti persi però ci siamo come squadra. La pausa arriva al momento giusto.


----------



## Walker (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Amen, la squadra c’è amico mio, c’è alla grandissima, poi ripeto, in una serata come stasera con tutte queste sfighe probabilmente anche i Reds attuali l’avrebbero pareggiata al massimo, e non lo dico per esagerare.
> 
> Ma ci siamo, eccome se ci siamo.
> 
> ...


Straquoto, per come si era messa e considerando che venivamo dal rovescio col Lille ho visto un Milan gagliardo, magari non brillante come nelle migliori occasioni viste negli ultimi mesi ma SQUADRA, con ancora margini di miglioramento oltretutto.
Con tutto quello che è successo per me questo pareggio vale più di una vittoria.
E contribuisce a creare morale e convinzione di potersela giocare anche quando gira male, specie con certi vermi in casacca gialla o nera o fucsia in campo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> farli impazzire con l'intensità era la sola via... gicare con calma li avrebbe favoriti. Auguro il peggio alla ***** che ogni volta che parava (in piedi) si accartocciava, si metteva in posizione fetale 30 secondi e poi baciava la palla.



Un conto è giocare con intensità ed un altro coi nervi. Dovevamo stravincere ma abbiano giocato con confusione. Poi ovvio davanti avevamo uno strapotere fisico tale da venirne a capo in qualche modo. Tipo se Calabria mi avesse angolato la rovesciata saremmo a parlare di Milan a +4 sul Sassuolo nonostante tutto.


----------



## Milo (8 Novembre 2020)

Rebic sta tornando, bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Straquoto, per come si era messa e considerando che venivamo dal rovescio col Lille ho visto un Milan gagliardo, magari non brillante come nelle migliori occasioni viste negli ultimi mesi ma SQUADRA, con ancora margini di miglioramento oltretutto.
> Con tutto quello che è successo per me questo pareggio vale più di una vittoria.
> E contribuisce a creare morale e convinzione di potersela giocare anche quando gira male, specie con certi vermi in casacca gialla o nera o fucsia in campo.



Concordo. E ripeto, con un acquisto a Gennaio, cioè un’ala destra forte o un difensore centrale forte, giocheremo per V I N C E R E, non per piazzarci. Te lo metto per iscritto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Novembre 2020)

Dai cmq arrivare alla sosta primi va benone ragazzi..la nostra stagione è iniziata presto ed è stata molto intensa. Con questo spirito e un ritrovato Rebic che è fondamentale possiamo essere ottimisti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> io ho fermato con il replay di sky anche e ho visto che era leggermente avanti anche senza le righe, quello l'han preso giusto.



Grazie!


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un conto è giocare con intensità ed un altro coi nervi. Dovevamo stravincere ma abbiano giocato con confusione. Poi ovvio davanti avevamo uno strapotere fisico tale da venirne a capo in qualche modo. Tipo se Calabria mi avesse angolato la rovesciata saremmo a parlare di Milan a +4 sul Sassuolo nonostante tutto.



parti da 0-2 dopo la partita con il lille ... nessuno avrebbe giocato con calma olimpica... se non il capitone dormovivo


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Novembre 2020)

comunque nota positivissima leao ... se va avanti così quest'anno completa la maturazione e l'anno prossimo abbiamo un top player, altro che problema


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> parti da 0-2 dopo la partita con il lille ... nessuno avrebbe giocato con calma olimpica... se non il capitone dormovivo



Ci può stare e ste gare gli anni scorsi le avresti perse. A Napoli sarà una prova del nove e peccato per la sosta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Peccato per il risultato, ma di gran lunga la migliore prestazione dell'anno finora.
> 
> Ero molto preoccupato prima di questa partita, invece abbiamo fatto una prova strepitosa che mi rassicura parecchio sul tipo di stagione che faremo.



Lineker, ti ho già quotato concordando con te, ma voglio chiederti una cosa: quando parli di essere rassicurato sul tipo di stagione che faremo cosa intendi?

So che tu credevi che fossimo tra il quinto e il settimo posto, all’inizio del campionato, adesso credi almeno alla qualificazione Champions?


----------



## Igniorante (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti era sott’inteso. Questo perché Calha ha abbassato nettamente il livello delle prestazioni e il duo a metacampo è in difficoltà. Metti che Tonali non è pronto e forse uno come Baka (non necessariamente lui) avrebbe fatto comodo.



assolutamente



egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non in una partita come questa... per come ci siamo arrivati e per come era messa. giocarla con intensità e cattiveria era l'unica cosa da fare



"per come si era messa" la dice lunga...per carità, a calcio si gioca sempre in due squadre, ma è innegabile che nel primo tempo sia mancato qualcosa.
Le due perplessità più grosse riguardano la difesa sulle palle alte ed una certa sterilità in attacco (Ibra a parte).


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Novembre 2020)

Sono soddisfatto della reazione della squadra, peccato per la malasorte costante che aleggia su di noi, ma un giorno tornerà il maltolto e con gli interessi anche


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> assolutamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anche la juve è sterile (Ronaldo a parte) Che ragionamento è? Giochi a una punta, (e giochi così perchè hai Ibra) ovvio che prevalentemente segni lui... ma commentare la partita di oggi (due gol annullati , miracoli del portiere, un incrocio dei pali e due gol validi) , dicendo che siamo sterili mi fa un po' sorridere. Ah , il rigore.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Comunque abbiano subito 6 gol su 7 in campionato da palle inattive (peraltro tutti consecutivi). Alcuni casuali ok, però è un segnale evidente.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Tornando sui tatticismi la catena Rebic-Theo è illegale in serie A.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anche la juve è sterile (Ronaldo a parte) Che ragionamento è? Giochi a una punta, (e giochi così perchè hai Ibra) ovvio che prevalentemente segni lui... ma commentare la partita di oggi (due gol annullati , miracoli del portiere, un incrocio dei pali e due gol validi) , *dicendo che siamo sterili mi fa un po' sorridere*.



Aggiungo che oggi Leao ha fatto una buona partite e Saelemaekers nel primo tempo qualche cosa buona l'ha fatta. Rebic ha messo un po di fisicita ma si vede chiaramente che é fuoriforma.
Il problema princiiple era Calhanoglu che purtroppo é tornato #LaTurca e spesso gambe e pensiero non andavano d'accordo.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tornando sui tatticismi la catena Rebic-Theo è illegale in serie A.



Ed è fondamentale per noi, appena il croato si ritrova pienamente siamo a posto, intanto oggi stranamente Theo ha riniziato a giocare ad alti livelli , si è mangiato 2 gol vero però intanto c'era sempre e martellava abbastanza bene.


----------



## Walker (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo. E ripeto, con un acquisto a Gennaio, cioè un’ala destra forte o un difensore centrale forte, giocheremo per V I N C E R E, non per piazzarci. Te lo metto per iscritto.


Assolutamente, ed io ci firmo sotto.
A patto che Zlatan la smetta di voler tirare a tutti i costi i rigori però...


----------



## braungioxe (8 Novembre 2020)

È la prossima a Napoli...si doveva vincere oggi e magari pareggiare la prossima perché se perdiamo sicuramente impatterà a livello psicologico


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Ah oggi Gabbia bene no?
Non ha fatto grandi errori, ha retto fisicamente Kalinic, partita pulita la sua.
Io al momento lo preferisco a Romagnoli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Da chiarire il contatto in area su Leao, che poi si è infortunato(quindi penso che un minimo di fallo ci sia stato) e il goal annullato a ibra..



Ha calciato in porta e appena partito il tiro il difensore che aveva davanti l'ha contrastato mettendo la suola. Non sarebbe fallo?


----------



## Raryof (9 Novembre 2020)

L'importante è non aver perso, non scontato dopo uno 0-2 così tremendo, ci è andata anche bene perché la squadra che ha vinto oggi (Napoli) la ribecchiamo subito alla prossima giornata, non a +5 ma a +3, sostanzialmente non cambierà nulla dovremo andare là per vincere consci di poter creare tante occasioni pure noi, consci di avere le armi per potergli fare male, consci di essere davanti a loro e primi in classifica, consci di non aver ancora perso una partita in campionato da 8 mesi. Col senno di poi il Sassuolo ci ha fatto un grosso favore settimana scorsa...
So anch'io che il bombolone da mangiare è buono ma prima o poi la crema finisce, non si può sempre vincere e bene, senza mai prendere gol per primi, il bombolone lo dovremo rifare e poi si vedrà.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lineker, ti ho già quotato concordando con te, ma voglio chiederti una cosa: quando parli di essere rassicurato sul tipo di stagione che faremo cosa intendi?
> 
> So che tu credevi che fossimo tra il quinto e il settimo posto, all’inizio del campionato, adesso credi almeno alla qualificazione Champions?



Credo che ci saremo.

Siamo una squadra difficile da decifrare, perché abbiamo tanti giovani di grande talento che hanno fame. 
Questi miglioreranno e faranno progressi durante la stagione.
Difficile dire, è un campionato equilibrato che finora non sta mostrando gerarchie, sarà un campionato anomalo e ci saranno sorprese. Per i primi quattro posti sarà una lotta aperta tra molte squadre, noi inclusi. Ma non escludo che lo scudetto si decida alla fine con protagonisti inattesi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Credo che ci saremo.
> 
> Siamo una squadra difficile da decifrare, perché abbiamo tanti giovani di grande talento che hanno fame.
> Questi miglioreranno e faranno progressi durante la stagione.
> Difficile dire, è un campionato equilibrato che finora non sta mostrando gerarchie, sarà un campionato anomalo e ci saranno sorprese. Per i primi quattro posti sarà una lotta aperta tra molte squadre, noi inclusi. Ma non escludo che lo scudetto si decida alla fine con protagonisti inattesi.



Siamo perfettamente d’accordo, allora.

E sai... io penso che i protagonisti inattesi, forse... con un acquisto buono a Gennaio o in difesa al centro o sull’esterno destro d’attacco (con entrambe queste lacune risolte avrei zero dubbi, ma non chiedo tanto) ... potremmo essere noi. 



Raryof ha scritto:


> L'importante è non aver perso, non scontato dopo uno 0-2 così tremendo, ci è andata anche bene perché la squadra che ha vinto oggi (Napoli) la ribecchiamo subito alla prossima giornata, non a +5 ma a +3, sostanzialmente non cambierà nulla dovremo andare là per vincere consci di poter creare tante occasioni pure noi, consci di avere le armi per potergli fare male, consci di essere davanti a loro e primi in classifica, consci di non aver ancora perso una partita in campionato da 8 mesi. Col senno di poi il Sassuolo ci ha fatto un grosso favore settimana scorsa...
> So anch'io che il bombolone da mangiare è buono ma prima o poi la crema finisce, non si può sempre vincere e bene, senza mai prendere gol per primi, il bombolone lo dovremo rifare e poi si vedrà.



Amen.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Novembre 2020)

la partita è stata buona, direi molto buona. Dobbiamo migliorare nella concretezza e nell'ultima scelta. Manca molto il turco che dovrebbe essere il catalizzatore del gioco e la "mente" per l'ultima passaggio ma è molto appannato ultimamente. Comunque bene, la reazione mentale c'è stata, fisicamente ci siamo, peccato per i due punti lasciati per strada ma va bene così alla fine. Ora riposiamoci e mettiamo a posto le idee perchè al ritorno ci aspetta il Napoli. Visti i due punti lasciati per strada oggi, serve una grande prestazione da grande squadra.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Novembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Straquoto, per come si era messa e considerando che venivamo dal rovescio col Lille ho visto un Milan gagliardo, magari non brillante come nelle migliori occasioni viste negli ultimi mesi ma SQUADRA, con ancora margini di miglioramento oltretutto.
> Con tutto quello che è successo per me questo pareggio vale più di una vittoria.
> E contribuisce a creare morale e convinzione di potersela giocare anche quando gira male, specie con certi vermi in casacca gialla o nera o fucsia in campo.



E' una vita che giochiamo anche contro gli arbitri. La fatica di queste ultime partita è anche dato da questo e quando siamo sotto tono gli arbitri diventano un avversario insommortabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la partita è stata buona, direi molto buona. Dobbiamo migliorare nella concretezza e nell'ultima scelta. Manca molto il turco che dovrebbe essere il catalizzatore del gioco e la "mente" per l'ultima passaggio ma è molto appannato ultimamente. Comunque bene, la reazione mentale c'è stata, fisicamente ci siamo, peccato per i due punti lasciati per strada ma va bene così alla fine. Ora riposiamoci e mettiamo a posto le idee perchè al ritorno ci aspetta il Napoli. Visti i due punti lasciati per strada oggi, serve una grande prestazione da grande squadra.



Quoto tutto, oggi partita dominata, chi vede solo il risultato potrebbe dire che abbiamo fatto fatica, in realtà è stato un dominio totale (33 tiri lol), non abbiamo vinto per sfortuna e per merito del loro portiere.
Di solito sono molto critico col Milan ma oggi non riesco ad essere arrabbiato con la squadra, abbiamo fatto il possibile.
Purtroppo quando non entra c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ah oggi Gabbia bene no?
> Non ha fatto grandi errori, ha retto fisicamente Kalinic, partita pulita la sua.
> Io al momento lo preferisco a Romagnoli.



Beh, il Verona non ha mai attaccato dopo i primi minuti. E il corner del gol nasce dal tiro di Kalinic che anticipa proprio Gabbia e non fa gol grazie a un'ottima parata di Donnarumma.
Inoltre in avanti se gli arriva la palla non centra mai la porta di testa. Anche oggi aveva avuto una buona occasione ma niente, ha la testa quadrata. Può fare il quarto e crescere, ma davanti serve comunque un titolare che dia sicurezza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ah oggi Gabbia bene no?
> Non ha fatto grandi errori, ha retto fisicamente Kalinic, partita pulita la sua.
> Io al momento lo preferisco a Romagnoli.



Assolutamente, io gli darei fiducia anche le prossime.

Poi a Gennaio valuterei se rinforzare in difesa prendendo un centrale difensivo forte o se rinforzare l’esterno destro d’attacco. Uno dei due andrà preso necessariamente, specie se saremo in testa o lì lì.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, io gli darei fiducia anche le prossime.
> 
> Poi a Gennaio valuterei se rinforzare in difesa prendendo un centrale difensivo forte o se rinforzare l’esterno destro d’attacco. Uno dei due andrà preso necessariamente, specie se saremo in testa o lì lì.



quanto mi brucia sto pareggio,tirami un po su che sono avvilito come un cane


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2020)

Partita mostruosa dei ragazzi. Ero preoccupatissimo prima della partita, perché dopo la fatica in coppa e la sberla presa, temevo la grinta e la corsa del verona, invece la squadra non solo ha fatto una grandissima partita ( la migliore della stagione a mani basse) ma è riuscita a recuperare pure uno svantaggio immeritato del tutto casuale. Non vi nego che sul 2 a 0, anche per come era maturato, ho temuto per un'altra sberla, ma invece abbiamo reagito con grande agonismo, intensità, voglia, e anche giocando piuttosto bene, producendo un'infinità di palle gol ( non sarà facile per nessuno creare così tanto contro questo verona). Per cui sono molto molto ottimista, a differenza di come ero ad inizio stagione. La squadra ha fatto lo step che era necessario fare, dal punto di vista mentale soprattutto. Adesso siamo una grande squadra. Come scrissi una settimana fa, avrei firmato per 4 punti tra udinese e verona, ed è andata così, va bene, ruolino di marcia da champions confermato. Purtroppo in società si sono messi in testa di voler andare in fondo anche in europa league (errore sesquipedale che mi auguro capiscano il prima possibile), ma è evidente come tutto ciò non possiamo sostenerlo, con questa rosa. Per cui molliamo sta cavolo di europetta di melma, e concentriamoci sul campionato perché possiamo fare veramente bene ( tanto non la si vince comunque la coppa). Non mi aspettavo una reazione del genere dopo lille e i 2 gol di svantaggio, benissimo, questa rabbia ci porterà lontano. Fondamentale questa pausa (anche se alcuni andranno in nazionale ahimé) per ricaricare le batterie, ma se continuiamo su questa strada, in champions ci arriviamo. Noto con piacere che siamo tornati ad essere gufati, segno evidente che ci temono, oggi magari godono ma va bene così, tra due settimane andiamo a fare 3 punti contro i gattusiani e rimettiamo tutti a loro posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quanto mi brucia sto pareggio,tirami un po su che sono avvilito come un cane



Leggi il post di Corvorossonero. 

Non c’è nulla da essere avviliti, una partita come quella di ieri negli ultimi otto anni non l’avremmo mai recuperata, di sicuro non dall’Estate 2012 al Gennaio 2020. Così come non avremmo mai vinto ad Udine (in quella partita peraltro giocammo molto peggio con un avversario rognosissimo e messo molto meglio di noi fisicamente).
Abbiamo fatto una grande prestazione e solo una sfiga nera ci ha fermato.

Ma siamo forti. Siamo forti.

E a Gennaio con un’ala destra dai tanti goals e assists in canna, o con un difensore centrale di alto livello, SI VINCE lo scudetto. Senza se e senza ma. Con entrambi ammazzeremmo il campionato, ma entrambi non arriveranno, visto lo strozzino. Almeno una delle due lacune però deve essere colmata e verrà colmata.


----------



## Lambro (9 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Beh, il Verona non ha mai attaccato dopo i primi minuti. E il corner del gol nasce dal tiro di Kalinic che anticipa proprio Gabbia e non fa gol grazie a un'ottima parata di Donnarumma.
> Inoltre in avanti se gli arriva la palla non centra mai la porta di testa. Anche oggi aveva avuto una buona occasione ma niente, ha la testa quadrata. Può fare il quarto e crescere, ma davanti serve comunque un titolare che dia sicurezza



Sisi senza ombra di dubbio, ma al momento tra lui e romagna preferisco di gran lunga lui, ma tanto finirà panchinato già da Napoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sisi senza ombra di dubbio, ma al momento tra lui e romagna preferisco di gran lunga lui, ma tanto finirà panchinato già da Napoli.



Purtroppo Romagnoli sembra un nuovo Piatek/Suso, uno che vive del suo nome e può far pena per anni (come tutto lo scorso anno, oltre che questo, ma a dire il vero solo con Gattuso che giocava basso e compatto fece bene, perché pure con Montella era molto in difficoltà) senza vedersi minacciato il posto da titolare.

Detesto queste cose.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Novembre 2020)

Il dato che mi fa più impazzire (oltre alle 20mila occasioni nostre contro le loro tre) sono i calci d'angolo: 14 a 1 per noi. Chi ha fatto gol su corner? Loro.
Ma come si fa?
Tra un po' gli avversari quando non sanno cosa fare per difendersi iniziano non a spazzarla in avanti, ma a buttarla all'indietro regalandoci i calci d'angolo. Tanto non segniamo mai.


----------



## Lambro (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Romagnoli sembra un nuovo Piatek/Suso, uno che vive del suo nome e può far pena per anni (come tutto lo scorso anno, oltre che questo, ma a dire il vero solo con Gattuso che giocava basso e compatto fece bene, perché pure con Montella era molto in difficoltà) senza vedersi minacciato il posto da titolare.
> 
> Detesto queste cose.



D'accordissimo con te.
Prima Suso ora Romagnoli.
Siamo preda di errori abbastanza clamorosi che vanno ripuliti al più presto.
Guarda Conte, se Eriksenn fa pena non lo fa giocare, e all'inter costa 13 mln se non sbaglio all'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te.
> Prima Suso ora Romagnoli.
> Siamo preda di errori abbastanza clamorosi che vanno ripuliti al più presto.
> Guarda Conte, se Eriksenn fa pena non lo fa giocare, e all'inter costa 13 mln se non sbaglio all'anno.



Beh ma pure Piatek oltre che Suso, basti pensare che facemmo giocare titolare quel roito polacco tutto il girone d’andata, con Leao quasi mai titolare.

Purtroppo ci sono questi giocatori qui che diventano un enorme problema per le squadre, i Piatek, i Suso, i Romagnoli e così via.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, io gli darei fiducia anche le prossime.
> 
> Poi a Gennaio valuterei se rinforzare in difesa prendendo un centrale difensivo forte o se rinforzare l’esterno destro d’attacco. Uno dei due andrà preso necessariamente, specie se saremo in testa o lì lì.



senza pensarci minimamente ci vuole il centrale. sono 2 anni che lo voglio.
a destra abbiamo visto che possono giocare saele, leao e anche hauge ieri.


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2020)

Eh niente. Ancora non ci posso pensare che il Verona maledetto viene sempre a romperci le palle. Ci hanno rubato 2 punti in maniera anche più clamorosa della Roma. E' pazzesco come contro di noi ci siano quelle 3-4 squadre che in un modo o nell'altro la sfangano sempre. Poi mi devo anche sorbettare le pagelle melma della gazzetta e quella faccia di culo di Silvestri (il figlio di Silvano, il Mago di Milano) che avrà perso almeno 10 minuti pancia a terra. Mi hanno già rovinato il lunedì e, forse, la settimana.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ha calciato in porta e appena partito il tiro il difensore che aveva davanti l'ha contrastato mettendo la suola. Non sarebbe fallo?



sono andato a rivederlo e sembra che 1 millesimo di secondo dopo che lea abbia tirato quello del verona gli entra a gamba tesa sul piede facendo fallo netto... era rigore netto


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guardando le formazioni, i moduli e conoscendo come gioca il verona non ho tante preoccupazioni per stasera.
> 
> Il verona è una 'piccola atalanta' nel modo di giocare : si piazza uomo su uomo, accetta i duelli individuali ma gioca e lascia giocare.
> Non serra le linee e i reparti ma rompe spesso la linea rischiando ma per poi trarne giovamento col marcatore che si butta nello spazio sulla transizione costringendo il rivale a fare a sua volta il marcatore onde evitare l'inferiorità numerica.
> ...



Nelle mie consuete previsioni tattiche del pre-gara(parlare dopo è facile per tutti) era esattamente la gara che mi sarei aspettato.
E tutto sommato non ci sono andato nemmeno lontano visto che leao è stato il migliore e theo davanti al portiere ci è arrivato per ben due volte, non avevo però preso in considerazione la sfortuna e gli errori sui calci piazzati.

Ho sbagliato poi su calha che ieri è stato impalpabile . Il ragazzo è in calo(o forse è tornato suoi livelli?), forse distratto dalla questione rinnovo. In compenso ci ha pensato kessie a spaccare il campo(gol arrivato con inserimento profondo).
E' venuta fuori però esattamente la partita che mi aspettavo e non avevo dubbi che avremmo creato tantissimo e fatto loro molto male.
Purtroppo certe partite nascono male e girano peggio.
Merito nostro non aver mai mollato e averci sempre e comunque creduto.
Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Il dato che mi fa più impazzire (oltre alle 20mila occasioni nostre contro le loro tre) sono i calci d'angolo: 14 a 1 per noi. Chi ha fatto gol su corner? Loro.
> Ma come si fa?
> Tra un po' gli avversari quando non sanno cosa fare per difendersi iniziano non a spazzarla in avanti, ma a buttarla all'indietro regalandoci i calci d'angolo. Tanto non segniamo mai.



è una roba assurda che ci portiamo dietro da anni. Ogni calcio d'angolo io ho paura del contropiede avversario ,altro che segnare
Ma solo i nostri hanno saltato la scuola calcio quando insegnavano a calciarli?


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2020)

Andate sul canale yt della serie a e guardate gli highlits di Milan-Hellas. Al minuto 2.02 si vede il fallo netto di tameze su leao in area di rigore


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

Ieri partita ostica, abbiamo iniziato dove avevamo finito con il Lille a dimostrazione che non era una stanchezza fisica ma una stanchezza mentale, non era difficile da capire ma molti non l'hanno capito...succede.

Partita spigolosa i primi 10 minuti sono partiti a mille, e noi ci abbiamo capito ben poco,sul primo gol ci sono saliti in groppa come si fa con i cavalli, una mia battaglia personale : il gol su angolo si poteva evitare? Assolutamente si e una vita che dico che bisogna andare a coprire il secondo palo con un uomo,ma niente.

L'unica squadra che lo fa è il Sassuolo e se non sbaglio la Sampdoria.

Dopo i primi minuti ,dopo il 2a 0 potevamo prendere un imbarcata ma non è successo.

Se era " stanchezza " fisica ieri ne prendevamo 7, invece abbiamo avuto una reazione nervosa accompagnata da una buona condizione fisica " altro che stanchezza " e siamo riusciti a raddrizzare la barca.

A chi parla di sfortuna ricordiamo anche la " fortuna " che abbiamo avuto sul gol di Kessie , se non c'era quel autogol avremmo ripreso la partita? Probabilmente no.

Siamo stati bravi nel prendere campo,aiutati anche dal Verona che si e abbassata troppo non riuscendo a ripartire.

Se ci mettevamo questa foga mentale e fisica difficilmente la partita la perdevamo con il Lille.

Molto bene Leao ,male chalanoglu male anche Donnarumma,anche se ieri non ha avuto particolare colpe, però se nelle ultime 3 partite gli hanno fatto 8 tiri in porta e ha subito 6 gol c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sono andato a rivederlo e sembra che 1 millesimo di secondo dopo che lea abbia tirato quello del verona gli entra a gamba tesa sul piede facendo fallo netto... era rigore netto



Non deve attivarsi il VAR in questo caso?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri partita ostica, abbiamo iniziato dove avevamo finito con il Lille a dimostrazione che non era una stanchezza fisica ma una stanchezza mentale, non era difficile da capire ma molti non l'hanno capito...succede.
> 
> Partita spigolosa i primi 10 minuti sono partiti a mille, e noi ci abbiamo capito ben poco,sul primo gol ci sono saliti in groppa come si fa con i cavalli, una mia battaglia personale : il gol su angolo si poteva evitare? Assolutamente si e una vita che dico che bisogna andare a coprire il secondo palo con un uomo,ma niente.
> 
> ...



Condivido, a parte il fatto che la nostra fortuna arriva sempre dopo una o più sfortune, la cosiddetta fortuna nella sfortuna; ma non si pareggia mai, abbiamo un credito enorme con la dea bendata e l'arbitro bendato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggi il post di Corvorossonero.
> 
> Non c’è nulla da essere avviliti, una partita come quella di ieri negli ultimi otto anni non l’avremmo mai recuperata, di sicuro non dall’Estate 2012 al Gennaio 2020. Così come non avremmo mai vinto ad Udine (in quella partita peraltro giocammo molto peggio con un avversario rognosissimo e messo molto meglio di noi fisicamente).
> Abbiamo fatto una grande prestazione e solo una sfiga nera ci ha fermato.
> ...



Speriamo,secondo te ce la possiamo giocare per lo scudetto anche senza quegli acquisti?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri partita ostica, abbiamo iniziato dove avevamo finito con il Lille a dimostrazione che non era una stanchezza fisica ma una stanchezza mentale, non era difficile da capire ma molti non l'hanno capito...succede.
> 
> Partita spigolosa i primi 10 minuti sono partiti a mille, e noi ci abbiamo capito ben poco,sul primo gol ci sono saliti in groppa come si fa con i cavalli, una mia battaglia personale : il gol su angolo si poteva evitare? Assolutamente si e una vita che dico che bisogna andare a coprire il secondo palo con un uomo,ma niente.
> 
> ...



Aldilà del goal di Kessie, se non è sfortuna avere due goal annullati, due sbagliati davanti al portiere, un rigore sbagliato e un incrocio dei pali colpito non so cosa lo sia.

Ieri il risultato giusto sarebbe stato 5 o 6-2.



KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo,secondo te ce la possiamo giocare per lo scudetto anche senza quegli acquisti?



Presto per dirlo, con almeno uno di quegli acquisti però non ho dubbi.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è una roba assurda che ci portiamo dietro da anni. Ogni calcio d'angolo io ho paura del contropiede avversario ,altro che segnare
> Ma solo i nostri hanno saltato la scuola calcio quando insegnavano a calciarli?


Vero da quando se ne sono andati i 3 olandesi facciamo schifo.

Anche con Ancelotti era cosi con Gattuso poi abbiamo battuti tutti i record facendoci fare gol in contropiede più di una volta su angolo a nostro favore.

A mio avviso non è un problema di altezza ma di tempi di entrata e di numeri di giocatori.

Ne mandiamo troppi andandoci a intasare gli spazi da soli , e poi siamp gli unici che non vanno mai a spizzicare sul primo palo.

Su gli angoli contro invece se non ti aiuta il proprio portiere non ci sono speranze, e sappiamo bene quanto e bravo Donnarumma in questo.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aldilà del goal di Kessie, se non è sfortuna avere due goal annullati, due sbagliati davanti al portiere, un rigore sbagliato e un incrocio dei pali colpito non so cosa lo sia.
> 
> Ieri il risultato giusto sarebbe stato 5 o 6-2.
> 
> ...



I gol da annullari erano da annulari o no? Altrimenti facciamo come gli juventini con i gol di Morata.

Il rigore sbagliato e sfortuna? Siamo sicuri? Oppure semplicemente ibra non li sa tirare?

Hernandez si e mangiato due gol a un metro dalla porta questa a casa mia si chiama avere poca lucidità non sfortuna.

Invece sul incrocio dei pali si quella e sfortuna


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I gol da annullari erano da annulari o no? Altrimenti facciamo come gli juventini con i gol di Morata.
> 
> Il rigore sbagliato e sfortuna? Siamo sicuri? Oppure semplicemente ibra non li sa tirare?
> 
> ...



Mah, in una partita normale qualcuno di quegli episodi ci sarebbe giusto giusto, dai. Come i goal mangiati ad un metro. E si, anche i goal annullati sono sfortuna, come il fuorigioco di millimetri di Chala. Era da annullare ma Cristo, se non è sfiga quella.

Per non parlare di Silvestri che sembrava il Dino Zoff di Spagna ‘82.

Dai ma di che stiamo parlando? Oltre 30 tiri in porta e due reti, siamo ai livelli di Istanbul qui.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2020)

La soluzione per non prendere goal su calcio d'angolo? lasciare2/ dei nostri giocatori a centrocampo in modo da obbligare la squadra avversaria a tenerne almeno 3/4 dietro. Mi pare lo avessimo fatto con montella per sfruttare la velocità di Deulofeu..


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2020)

[/IMG]


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La soluzione per non prendere goal su calcio d'angolo? lasciare2/ dei nostri giocatori a centrocampo in modo da obbligare la squadra avversaria a tenerne almeno 3/4 dietro. Mi pare lo avessimo fatto con montella per sfruttare la velocità di Deulofeu..



Puoi lasciarne pure 5 a ridosso del centrocampo ma se poi dentro l'area theo si fa sfilare l'avversario alle spalle che colpisce di testa e prende la traversa e poi sulla ribattuta il più lesto è uno di loro non c'è tattica o santo che tenga.
In area l'avversario bisogna sentirlo, seguirlo e marcarlo mentre si guarda la traiettoria della palla.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La soluzione per non prendere goal su calcio d'angolo? lasciare2/ dei nostri giocatori a centrocampo in modo da obbligare la squadra avversaria a tenerne almeno 3/4 dietro. Mi pare lo avessimo fatto con montella per sfruttare la velocità di Deulofeu..



Sui calcio d'angolo a sfavore una cosa da provare potrebbe essere lasciare Leao sulla linea di centrocampo e farlo partire in contropiede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I gol da annullari erano da annulari o no? Altrimenti facciamo come gli juventini con i gol di Morata.
> 
> Il rigore sbagliato e sfortuna? Siamo sicuri? Oppure semplicemente ibra non li sa tirare?
> 
> ...



All’altro post che ti ho già scritto aggiungo pure questo di zio Zosimo



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho vista subito.
> Ma nessuno di noi ha protestato.
> Come ha detto Rizzoli, "l'arbitro con esperienza può intuire dalla genuinità delle reazioni dei calciatori se sia necessario o meno uno sguardo approfondito".
> 
> ...


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sui calcio d'angolo a sfavore una cosa da provare potrebbe essere lasciare Leao sulla linea di centrocampo e farlo partire in contropiede.



Questa e sicuramente una cosa da fare.
Ma non aiuta molto a difendersi. Anzi.

Imlagina se lo fanno a noi.
Come rispondiamo?
Probabilmente con Calabria e Bennacer dietro (che sono i più piccoli, non sono di certo lenti e non hanno il tiro da fuori quindi poco utili al limite del area).
E così che succede? Succede che hai meno densità davanti alla porta.
E meglio per l'attacco o per la difesa?
Dal mio punto di vista e un vantaggio per l'attacco.
Per me e più semplice segnare in un 4 contro 4 che in un 8 contro 8.
E la stessa cosa di quando giochi l'angolo corto. Tu perdi un uomo che va a ricevere palla da quello che calcia l'angolo e obblighi l'avversario a fare uscire pure lui un uomo da davanti alla porta.
In più hai il vantaggio del giocatore che può crossare con un angolo migliore rispetto alla porta.
Poi che noi siamo probabilmente l'unica squadra del universo a non sapere tirare un angolo ne a due ne in modo semplice e proprio un altro problema.
Se non sbaglio ad un certo punto li ha tirai Bennacer... Ma non so se e perché Calha faceva troppo schifo o se era per avere Calha fuori area pronto a sradicare qualche albero...

Comunque si, mettere Leao la davanti e forse più rischioso ma se non segnano puoi scatenare un contropiede terribile.
Anzi, fosse per me ne metterei 3 la davanti.
Però ovviamente dietro ti prendi qualche rischio.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> All’altro post che ti ho già scritto aggiungo pure questo di zio Zosimo


Zosimo ha detto cose che che in parte condivido, ma questo con la sfortuna di non saper calciare un calcio di rigore o sfortuna perche Hernandez da 2 metri non è capace di far gol beh allora non ci siamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Zosimo ha detto cose che che in parte condivido, ma questo con la sfortuna di non saper calciare un calcio di rigore o sfortuna perche Hernandez da 2 metri non è capace di far gol beh allora non ci siamo



Guarda, quello che volevo dire è che i goal di Hernandez nel 95% delle occasioni le fa. Diciamo che è stata una giornata dove è girato tutto storto, episodi, arbitraggi e cosi via. E che se non fosse girato tutto storto l’avremmo vinta con due o più goal di scarto.

Infatti non capisco chi è preoccupato, ieri è stata una grande prestazione, dobbiamo migliorare molto sui calci d’angolo e sui piazzati (l’unico goal su azione subito è stato da Lukaku nel derby) ma la reazione è stata da grande squadra.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sui calcio d'angolo a sfavore una cosa da provare potrebbe essere lasciare Leao sulla linea di centrocampo e farlo partire in contropiede.



io lascerei su calha, saele e bennacer ossia quelli più piccolini


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa e sicuramente una cosa da fare.
> Ma non aiuta molto a difendersi. Anzi.
> 
> Imlagina se lo fanno a noi.
> ...



È vero quello che dici, la penso allo stesso modo.

Sono stato l'unico pirla quando c'era Gattuso a dire che prima o poi con quel modo di battere gli angoli ,ma soprattutto la disposizione degli uomini che dovevano schermare la ripartenza prima o poi avremo preso gol in contropiede....cosa poi puntualmente successa.

Oggi una squadra che si trova in difficoltà sui calci d'angolo contro, la prima cosa che deve fare e andare a coprire il secondo palo.

Probabilmente se c'era un uomo sul palo avremmo 2/3 punti in più.


----------



## Lambro (9 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa e sicuramente una cosa da fare.
> Ma non aiuta molto a difendersi. Anzi.
> 
> Imlagina se lo fanno a noi.
> ...



Lo faceva il Barca di Guardiola, se non sbaglio.
Ma erano altri tempi e soprattutto se avesse pagato lo avrebbero fatto tutti,invece il trend è stato quello di chiudersi in 11 sui corner negli ultimi anni.
HA ragione rossonero che dice che l'uomo lo devi sentire, ieri Theo si perde il veronese che colpisce di testa in modo troppo blando purtroppo, di riffa o di raffa per colpa di quello o di quell'altro su corner andiamo molto in difficoltà, troppo.
Ho notato che i nostri avversari tendenzialmente li battono sul secondo palo ora, per evitare il muro di Ibra sul primo, ci servirebbe un Ibra anche lì..


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, quello che volevo dire è che i goal di Hernandez nel 95% delle occasioni le fa. Diciamo che è stata una giornata dove è girato tutto storto, episodi, arbitraggi e cosi via. E che se non fosse girato tutto storto l’avremmo vinta con due o più goal di scarto.
> 
> Infatti non capisco chi è preoccupato, ieri è stata una grande prestazione, dobbiamo migliorare molto sui calci d’angolo e sui piazzati (l’unico goal su azione subito è stato da Lukaku nel derby) ma la reazione è stata da grande squadra.


 Ma non eravamo stanchi? si scherza eh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non eravamo stanchi? si scherza eh.



Ieri abbiamo mostrato un’ottima condizione fisica, lo ammetto. Questo è positivo.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> io lascerei su calha, saele e bennacer ossia quelli più piccolini



Quando devi partire in contropiede conta la velocità non la statura


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Lo faceva il Barca di Guardiola, se non sbaglio.
> Ma erano altri tempi e soprattutto se avesse pagato lo avrebbero fatto tutti,invece il trend è stato quello di chiudersi in 11 sui corner negli ultimi anni.
> HA ragione rossonero che dice che l'uomo lo devi sentire, ieri Theo si perde il veronese che colpisce di testa in modo troppo blando purtroppo, di riffa o di raffa per colpa di quello o di quell'altro su corner andiamo molto in difficoltà, troppo.
> Ho notato che i nostri avversari tendenzialmente li battono sul secondo palo ora, per evitare il muro di Ibra sul primo, ci servirebbe un Ibra anche lì..


Li dove dici tu basterebbe mettere un uomo qualsiasi sul palo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Novembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Partita mostruosa dei ragazzi. Ero preoccupatissimo prima della partita, perché dopo la fatica in coppa e la sberla presa, temevo la grinta e la corsa del verona, invece la squadra non solo ha fatto una grandissima partita ( la migliore della stagione a mani basse) ma è riuscita a recuperare pure uno svantaggio immeritato del tutto casuale. Non vi nego che sul 2 a 0, anche per come era maturato, ho temuto per un'altra sberla, ma invece abbiamo reagito con grande agonismo, intensità, voglia, e anche giocando piuttosto bene, producendo un'infinità di palle gol ( non sarà facile per nessuno creare così tanto contro questo verona). Per cui sono molto molto ottimista, a differenza di come ero ad inizio stagione. La squadra ha fatto lo step che era necessario fare, dal punto di vista mentale soprattutto. Adesso siamo una grande squadra. Come scrissi una settimana fa, avrei firmato per 4 punti tra udinese e verona, ed è andata così, va bene, ruolino di marcia da champions confermato. Purtroppo in società si sono messi in testa di voler andare in fondo anche in europa league (errore sesquipedale che mi auguro capiscano il prima possibile), ma è evidente come tutto ciò non possiamo sostenerlo, con questa rosa. Per cui molliamo sta cavolo di europetta di melma, e concentriamoci sul campionato perché possiamo fare veramente bene ( tanto non la si vince comunque la coppa). Non mi aspettavo una reazione del genere dopo lille e i 2 gol di svantaggio, benissimo, questa rabbia ci porterà lontano. Fondamentale questa pausa (anche se alcuni andranno in nazionale ahimé) per ricaricare le batterie, ma se continuiamo su questa strada, in champions ci arriviamo. Noto con piacere che siamo tornati ad essere gufati, segno evidente che ci temono, oggi magari godono ma va bene così, tra due settimane andiamo a fare 3 punti contro i gattusiani e rimettiamo tutti a loro posto.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggi il post di Corvorossonero.
> 
> Non c’è nulla da essere avviliti, una partita come quella di ieri negli ultimi otto anni non l’avremmo mai recuperata, di sicuro non dall’Estate 2012 al Gennaio 2020. Così come non avremmo mai vinto ad Udine (in quella partita peraltro giocammo molto peggio con un avversario rognosissimo e messo molto meglio di noi fisicamente).
> Abbiamo fatto una grande prestazione e solo una sfiga nera ci ha fermato.
> ...



Meno male che voi mi date la carica. Anche se devo dire che ne avevo e forse ancora ne ho pure troppa. Pareggiare partite del genere non immaginate quanto mi faccia inc...re, ieri sera ero una furia per i cambi ritardati di Pioli, per il solito turco e per la scelta di Ibra di tirare ancora lui il rigore, oltre che per le millemila occasioni mancate. Dopo la Roma avevo solo leggero rammarico ma ieri....
Per come sono fatto io, uno 0-5 tipo quello di Bergamo lo metabolizzo molto rapidamente ma partite tipo questa o il 2-2 dell'anno scorso col Lecce mi fanno imbufalire. Purtroppo ci penserò ancora a lungo.


----------



## Lambro (9 Novembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Li dove dici tu basterebbe mettere un uomo qualsiasi sul palo



Verissimo eh, si vede che Pioli preferisce un uomo a zona in più piuttosto che la copertura del secondo palo sui corner , forse sarebbe ora di metterci uno pure lì almeno sui corner ad uscire.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Verissimo eh, si vede che Pioli preferisce un uomo a zona in più piuttosto che la copertura del secondo palo sui corner , forse sarebbe ora di metterci uno pure lì almeno sui corner ad uscire.



Preferisce male.

Qualcuno glielo spieghi allora, perché sul primo palo abbiamo 2 uomini, ibra e chala, a cosa servono due uomini a 50 cm un del altro? A nulla.

Sarebbe il caso che uno si spostasse sul secondo palo.

Ci stanno stuprando stu-pra-ndo sulle palle alte, porca pupa come si fa a non capire una cosa del genere.

3 gol 2 con la Roma 1con Il Verona in cui abbiamo presi gol in fotocopia, e ora visto che il vaso di pandora e stato scoperchiato tutte le squadre batteranno li proprio dove siamo più vulnerabili.


----------

